# Computer Gaming Forum



## Ancalagon

*On-Line Gaming!*

I am sticking this thread to the top of Stuff and Bother to allow members to discuss Computer Games, without the need for a separate section.  


Hello all,

Just wanted to start a little thread dedicated to on-line gaming, for those members who play. For many the ultimate game has been 'Half-Life - Counter Strike', however at Christmas I got my grubby hands on 'Return to Castle Wolfenstein', which has spawned an absolutely knock-out multi-player as part of the regular game. 

Now, I am supposed to be studying somewhat and have been trying to sneak on to play every so often, though nowhere near as often as I would like. My problem is my PC, is just not powerful enough nor is my connection (56k) to give me the best experience possible. So a few questions to the members;

1. What on-line multiplayers do you currently play?

2. What sort of system set-up do you think is best for this type of gaming?

3. Do you have any hints or tips you would like to share with other members?

4. What advice do you recommend for beginners?

And that will do for now. Interested to hear your views and especially interested to hear from anyone who has played RTCW.

Regards

Ancalagon


----------



## Tar-Steve

I only do Monster Truck Madness.

I don't exactly go online to do it. I have three PC networked in my house and I race against my kids. It's multi-player but it's on a LAN, not the web.

However, it does work over the web as well and even though I've got DSL, I haven't done it.

If anyone knows a good Monster Truck Madness racing group on the web, I'm interested in hearing about it.


----------



## Chippy

my brother plays online games .....

u has been playing them ever since he was about 11 and now he is 16.....my brother ....was into counter stike .....he would play it every time he could get on the computer.....but now he is into ....Quake 3...... i have heard 'Return to Castle Wolfenstein'.... but my brother has never played it .....

And Tar-Steve i have monster track maddnes too...but i don't play on the net..only on lan ..when my friends come over... i like midtown madness better


----------



## Ragnarok

I play Diablo II and Medal of Honor: Allied Assault. I own at both. I want to get Half-Life and all its mods, and I'm gonna restart playing EQ again.


----------



## Asha'man

I play Deus Ex and Jedi Knight, but neither very much due to lack of time. I have a fairly (very to me) fast system that I will go into greater detail on another time. I have no time! *cackles insanely*

Okay, now I have time. I'm running Windows 2000 on an Athlon T-bird 900, 256 mb RAM, 40 gig HD, and the crown jewel.......nVidia GeForce2 Ti video card with 64 megs of DDR RAM. *lights shine down from sky* Oh, it's so nice to finally have a fast computer! I don't really play that much, and I'm not terribly good when I do, so I can't really give advice to newbies. Basically, just keep moving, shoot at anything that moves, and don't be laggy. Lag is not your friend. In fact, it is your worst enemy. I have dial-up internet, can you tell? 

Asha'man


----------



## Uminya

I play MUME (a Tolkien-based MUD), Tribes 2 (probably the greatest multiplayer combat game ever, IMHO), and a mix of Age of Empires 2: The Conquerors, Battlezone 2, and Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2 (a lot of 2's....)

I'm running on an Athlon 900mhz, 30 Gb HD, 128Mb RAM, and a piddly little 8Mb S3 video card  I have been unable to play Tribes 2 lately because of my disgustingly inadequate video card...grrr...

No hints unless you ask specifically...

I advise that you LEARN how to play the game before you play it online. Once you get the basics, then you can get online and not make a total fool (and nuisance) of yourself.


----------



## Khamul

i own a bunch of games that are multiplayer but i basically only play nox its kinda like diablo but i got a free copy of it and i spend all of my money on cds so i dont have enough 2 buy diablo and i also play age of empires 2


----------



## Khamul

and lag can be helpful depending on what class you are 

ill give u advice on nox but u prob dont have it newayz


----------



## Ancalagon

Ok guys, now you have to educate the ignorant here! What exactly is lag? As I am rather a novice at this lark I need to be updated on the terms used. 

Another question; I plan to buy a Athlon 1Ghz Socket A 266FSB in conjuction with a Gigabyte Motherboard KT133A ATX, will these improve my gaming?

Answers on a postcard pls!


----------



## Khamul

ok lag is when ur internet connection either freezes up or runs very slow some other people may have a different definition but that is a basic one


----------



## Ragnarok

Its when the screen shakes/skips/jumps and goes slow then real fast to catch up. It is technically your game slowing down to load and catch up with the rest of the game. It sucks. Thankfully, I dont have it on my comp.

~AMD Atholon 1.3ghz
~GeForce2 64mb MX
~Soundblaster
~72x CD
~16x DVD-CD
~24x CD-RW

My comp 0wns!


----------



## Asha'man

Alrighty, Anc: As I understand and have experienced it, lag is when your internet connection doesn't have enough bandwidth to keep up with the other players. It is transferring too much data and gets bogged down. This usually results in your death. The other players see your character on the screen and kill him, but you don't know that they are there or have an opportunity to shoot back until after you're dead. For me, this happens when I play with people on DSL or cable; their connections transfer what happens in the game to them instantly, while it takes a few seconds for the same data to me over my slow dialup. In short, lag sucks.

About your Athlon: It should improve gaming graphics-wise, but it won't help with the lag. In fact, it might even compound it because you'll probably turn your resolution up a bit, which will slow the whole gameplay experience. Not only will you be getting the data after the other people, but your screen will take a little longer to display it at the higher res. This depends on your video card, though; do you have specs on it? And what is your current chip? The reason I ask is because it might behoove you more to upgrade the video card than the chip. 

Ragnarok: You suck! Your computer sounds *so* bloody fast!  What kind of video RAM do you have?

Asha'man


----------



## Ancalagon

Ash, my graphics card is a Voodoo 5500. It seems to perfrom fairly well. The chip is a Celeron and it is useless.


----------



## Tar-Steve

Chippy,

I've never heard of mid-town madness. Are you playing monster Truck Madness 2? (I'm not, I'm playing the original, dated around 1997.) Send me a pm. Maybe we can swap some tracks.

(Sorry to use a thread post for this but Chippy doesn't have a pm tab.)


----------



## Ancalagon

Don't worry Tar; this thread is for all things gaming, on and off-line.


----------



## Asha'man

Voodoo 5500 - sounds good. How much RAM, and how fast? DDR is twice as fast as SD, is why I'm asking. What's your chip speed, and how much RAM do you have? I'd be willing to bet that that Celeron is a piece of crap. :barf: Also, what is your board upgradable to? If you want a faster chip, you just might have to get a new board. 

Asha'man


----------



## Ancalagon

128MB Ram, as for the chip; trust me, it's pathetic. Therefore, I now have in my posession an Athlon 1gb CPU and a Gigabyte compatible motherboard. I am also about to upgrade my hard drive to 40gb for additional storage. The Voodoo will remain, the soundcard also (for the meantime) while I upgrade. So, I can say now, that I plan to do all this tonight and tomorrow, so if you don't hear from me for a while you know why. 

God.....changing my motherboard, I am trembling at the prospect.

Until next time.


----------



## Asha'man

Sounds like a good upgrade. What would really help would be another 128 RAM chip. I have 256 and it makes a huge difference. I think you mean gHz for the chip, not gb.  Now, are you going to go all the way and get high-speed internet?

Asha'man

(edited to add)


----------



## Ancalagon

Well, I have made it back online, with virtually a new comp. I am chuffed with myself. I have just built a PC from scratch.....everything; and I survived; so if I can, anyone can.

Broadband will have to wait, it costs £40 a month, which is way too expensive for me.


----------



## Asha'man

Congrats, Anc! You'll like it a lot, I guarantee it. 

Forty quid a month?! It's like forty dollars here, and last I checked, the pound was worth about a buck and a half. 

Asha'man


----------



## Ancalagon

All change again. My Gigabyte Motherboard didn't recognise my Athlon, even with an adjusted BIOS. SO I have replaced it with a ASUS Motherboard which is more powerful and has a better chipset. However, I have now had to fit DDR DIMM 256MB which is lightening in comparison to regular SRRAM. 

Now my games are playing even faster. Oh, another tip. Right Click on My Computer, Properties, Device Manager, X2 CLick on Disk Drives, Settings, tick the DMA box.......and bobs yer uncle, much faster hard-disk reading. Make sure you have plenty of 'short-memory'.


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

I just hit and swear at my comp until it works....


----------



## Ancalagon

Sometimes I get the feeling that would be the best approach to solving PC problems, then again, it's all working fine now (fingers crossed).


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤

Aw, c'mon people! Dont you all know that the best on-line game for tolkien fans is WC2? I mean seriously, you couldn't ask for better gameplay, and you can create your own worlds, perfect for those of us who wished to battle in Beleriand! Maw ha ha


----------



## Ancalagon

Do you have a link for this game? It always helps to have a link, rather than an abbreviation.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

Ha lol when i came and saw this thread i thought it was a thread for Online Casino Gaming lol

Nah Counter-Strike is so cool. I love it its the best game ever.

Has anyone played Empire Earth its sick it like Ages of Empire but you start off in Fuedal age and then keep on going to like Cyborg age. You can go into lke Nuclear age where we have B52 bombers or you can use like Stealth Bombers and everything its sick i love. You can be the three Muskateers lol


----------



## Ancalagon

Wolfenstein stills rocks, totally addictive game. Though Ashamans suggestion on broadband is fully understandable as the lag is sometimes annoying when the traffic is bad. BT, has just announced they are to cut the cost of broadband in the UK, though we won't find out for another 2 weeks just by how much. Knowing BT though, it will probably be by about 50p. So from now on, Broadband will cost £39.50 instead of £40.00 a month. Groovy!


----------



## Uminya

Ahh, I saw Return to Castle Wolfenstein...and it looks great (although it is nothing compared to the original Wolfenstein 3-D...my first computer game! hehe). Nothing better that capping a few Gerrys, then turning around and toasting some Tommys!

I would have to say Deus Ex is one of the best games I have ever had the pleasure of playing. It has a mind-blowing storyling (which overshadows all the other neat features on the game).


----------



## Ancalagon

Deus Ex 2 is due out in the autumn. I saw some screenshots from it and it looks rather impressive. Unreal 2 is due out in August and it looks fabulous also. Looks like it could be a good year for gamers. Though I am still keen to see who produces the first LOTR game, whether you like it or not, you will have to add it to your collection.


----------



## Ancalagon

Well, I finally have the first information relating to the LOTR computer games from Vivendi. This one in particular appeals to me because this is made with the rights to the books from Tolkien Estate and is not at all related to the film. It is apparently due out December 2002. 

This is the official webpage for this particular version, which from the screenshots I have seen does look rather impressive. Better still, it will follow the books extremely closely and includes Tom Bombadil.

What do you think???


www.lotr.com


----------



## Dagorlad

O.K. Anc:
I'm light years from being a whiz on this stuff, but I know what it's like to start IGNORANT and learn a bit at a time. 
The world of online gaming is more complicated than I can even comprehend, even now after playing for 1 1/2 years. My advice:
#1 When you have problems, go to the forums for that game and get support. It's pathetic, but pretty much all we get - unless you meet individuals who can help, like here and in chats.
#2 GET BROADBAND.
#3 GET BROADBAND, and never join low latency games if you're a 56k'er, because it KILLS the game for everyone. Also, GET BROADBAND!
#4 Learn how to set video card settings for maximum performance. For example, turn off anisotropic filtering. Screw the graphics, what good are they if you're gettin wasted? I can tell you exactly how to do this for Nvidia cards, but I don't know if voodoo is the same.
#5 In game menu, you should keep texture fairly low. And you can use 16 bit color, turn off smoke, fog and details, etc.... for better performance (if those options are available) AntiAliasing is usually very hard on a crap vid card (like mine), and I don't think yours is top notch.
#6 A cheap sound card can kill performance all by itself.
#7 I reccommend getting 512 ram, then you'll really be set for anything (including being a dedicated server, for example) and any game for a long time.
#8 A one Gig processor is beyond what's needed.
Now, when you guys speak of a "chip" when you're discussing video cards, I don't know what you mean. That's some remaining ignorance. Mabye u can fill me in? 
A lot of people get lucky and Counter-Strike and its famous Mod, Day of Defeat, work for them, but I got it a week ago and have put at least 15 hrs into trying to get it to work. The whole install setup is a nightmare. In game options (video, etc..) suck, graphics primitive compared to MOH, And I can hardly get into any games. I DL'd the mappack, and yet hardly have any maps. And in DoD, my frame goes as low as 1 per sec.! All that doesn't scratch the surface of the layers of problems I have with it.
I had MOH but could never figure out how to play it online (it wouldn't let me), But I kick ass in the demo. I traded it for C-Strike. 
Also played D2, AOE2, WarCraft2 (SUX), SC, Earth 2150, DUNE, Fallout.
OH, Advice for beginners? Only this: Unless you cheat, or are a vid genius, prepare to get your ass kicked for quite a long time. My way of dealing with this incessant brutality is that I play for fun, not only to win.


----------



## Ancalagon

Thanks Dagorlad, that's a lot of info and extremely useful. So, do you think I should get Broadband? 

There was a thread previously started by Aerin I think asking everyones PC power which was interesting, though I can't find it. It is good to know how potent some the members comps actually are.

Cheers.


----------



## Dagorlad

ANC, I got DoD working totally right yesterday and it is AWESOME. I take back all the spiteful trash I talked about the game makers. It is the best game I have ever seen, and by the time you add the voice feature, where you can actually talk while you play, for teamwork, it's INCREDIBLE. The 2 beach assault maps are my favorite. It's better than MOH. So addictive, my eyes hurt even as I type this (from playing too long). I suggest trying "Gamespy" as a game playing service. It's pretty good in some ways.
I also just learned a bunch of new stuff about fixing those kinda problems with framerate, lag, making shortcuts work, commands in the console, more details on video card settings. I spent like a week on the forum.
Any questions when u get it, let me know.


----------



## Ancalagon

Trust me......DoD is nothing compared to Wolfie. I have played both and the difference is incredible. Saying that, I really need to update my version, though it is over 130mb which I will not be doing over a 56k modem.


----------



## Dagorlad

Anc, is RtCW a WWII game, like DoD and MoHAA? Or are you talking about a mod of RtCW that you can DL? Or what? If it's a multiplayer internet WWII game, then I shall be forced to try it. I don't know if you've played the latest version of DoD (2.0) but a lot of guys say it's much better than the previous one. Personally, I wouldn't know because I just got DoD, and it was already 2.0.


----------



## Ancalagon

Probably easier if you read it for yourself;

http://www.activision.com/games/wolfenstein/home.html

Much better than MOH, HLDOD and any other you care to mention.

I should be paid by Activision for all this promotion!


----------



## Asha'man

Deus Ex 2 is coming out?! Hot diggety damn! That is one of the top three best games I've ever played, and like Cir said, incredible storyline. 

Now when they come out with Thief III.......

Asha'man


----------



## Ancalagon

Deus Ex 2 is expected in the Autumn, though no actual release date has been set. Unreal 2 is due in June, Unreal Tournament 2 is set for August. Half-Life 2 is in production but no date set for release, though I guess it would be due out before Christmas. 

Any other games you are waiting to hear about?


----------



## Talarion

I mostly play Diablo II. I own Starcraft and Warcraft II as well but I really like the gameplay in D II. Anyone who play D II PM Me please!!!


----------



## Ancalagon

I havent tried Diablo. Played all the Baldurs Gate series though. Still keen to see an actual Tolkien based RPG instead of all these Warhammer-style spin-offs.


----------



## Khamul

What would by kool, IMO if they had a TOlkien rpg like Diablo or nox or something like that.


----------



## Anarchist

I currently play the old but good Civilization 2, the best strategy game ever. You don't need a fast computer to run it, a simple Pentium is enough. I have the Gold edition wich includes multiplayer.
Now Quake 3 is very cool for on-line gaming and I would play for hours if it wasn't with the phone bill.
Lag is alco caused by overloading of the game server, usually when too many players are using it. Diablo 2 had this problem when it was first out on the market. It was impossible to play it.
As for LOTR games, I have two very old ones and not really good. You can find them and download them from this site:
http://www.theunderdogs.org


----------



## Ancalagon

Electronic Arts will be realeasing their first Lord of the Rings game on the 15/09/2002. If anyone is interested!

http://gamespot.com/gamespot/stories/news/0,10870,2848766,00.html


----------



## Khamul

You mean 5/9/2002 right? And yes I will be looking forward to it.


----------



## Ancalagon

No, I mean 15/09/2002, well, at least in the UK.


----------



## Khamul

What does that translate to in the US?


----------



## Ancalagon

I have no idea; though EA is an American company, so chances are you will get it earlier. I prefer the Activision version personally, because it is based on the Works of Tolkien and not the Movie, as EA is.

This is a cool little map from Activision.. http://www.lotr.com/frameset_flash.html


----------



## Khamul

Ok, well thanks for telling me about it. It might come out in some time soon then...


----------



## Talierin

15/09/02 works out to 09/15/02 for us americans.


----------



## Khamul

Ok thanks Tal.


----------



## Ancalagon

Just unwrapped Jedi Knight 2 for the PC. Excellent; has anyone else played this? Anyhoo, havent heard from you lot for a while, what are you currently playing? Any format; PC, XBox, PS2, DreamCast, Gameboy Advance......etc...etc!


----------



## Khamul

I have been playing Max Payne....(an awesome game)


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas

i play Diablo 2: Lord of destruction (should have Elves and dwarves rather that all humans)and i also play Team Fortress Classic and Day of Defeat ( WW2 version of half-Life)


----------



## Gandalf White

Man! This stinks really bad. All these games are coming out for Xbox, PS2, GC, not the PC. WHAT AM I GOING TO DO?

*Runs away crying*

Haven't played RTCW yet, but MOH rocks the house!


----------



## Khamul

I am talking about pc....


----------



## Asha'man

As soon as I finish Thief II (I'm on the last level, which is where I was when my computer blew up last year) I'll pick up JK2. That looks frickin' awesome! 

Max Payne looks really cool, too, though I've only seen it on PS2 as yet.

Asha'man


----------



## Gandalf White

I know Max Payne is for PC, Sting. I'm talking about the LotR games. What am I going to do?


----------



## Khamul

You can get an emulator, and play then on your computer.....


----------



## Asha'man

Well, I beat Thief and picked up JK2. Sweet! Graphics are awesome, my comp runs it super-smooth at high res, weapons are good so far, but I haven't gotten anything more than the Bryar pistol and the stormtrooper rifle. Looks very promising! 

Asha'man


----------



## Gandalf White

Sting, how much does an emulator cost?


----------



## Ancalagon

Ash, I have completed Jedi-Knight 2, it is good, though a little samey throughout. One of our British computer mags is doing a special feature on The Fellowship game next month (PC Gamer), so I am looking forward to it. Has anyone tried Dungeon Seige yet, it's only due out here today.


----------



## Gandalf White

How much does an emulator cost?


----------



## Gandalf White

Oh, by the way, I've played the RTCW demo. Me no likee. MOH is sooooooooooooo much better. Shooting demons up with WWII weapons aint my thing. Medal of honor is so much more realistic. Haven't played RTCW multiplayer though. So i cant comment.
Anyone played Battle Realms? I have the demo, and I'm totally addicted to it. Serious sam is way cool too.


----------



## Khamul

Emulators are free.....Just go to google.com, and search for snes emulators.....


----------



## The Necromancer

*Video Games*

Um... what about a Video Games Forum. I know that in October a new Fellowship of the Ring game is coming out on X-box and GBA and The Hobbit is going to appear on Gamecube.


----------



## Retrovertigo

Does anyone know if there are any PC games coming out?


----------



## Samwise_hero

Any PS2 games coming out???


----------



## Retrovertigo

Yep, there is for PS2 but none for us pc people. Ah well, I'll just sit here and wait for Fallout 3.


----------



## Samwise_hero

Yeah, finally i can get a game for my PS2 that doesn't involve racing cars and my brother has no choice in it!!! Wahoo!
Sorry for that outburst, i just love the lord of the rings!!!!!


----------



## Talarion

I didn't know they were coming out on PS2 as well. Are all of them gonna be PS2 (Movie, Book, Hobbit)? I thought I would have to buy a whole new system in order to enjoy these games. Even after I spent a years worth of allowance to get PS2 when it first came out... I should've waited -- oh well.


----------



## Retrovertigo

Yeah, my friend bought one when it first came out for 1000 bucks and they're more than half that now. I think I could have waited, even if playstation was my favroutist thing.


----------



## Khamul

$1000?


----------



## Talarion

Yeah I got mine for like $340 and that's when they first came out... $1000 is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Khamul

Dude, are you sure it was 1000? There is no way it could have possibly that much.


----------



## LotR_Girl

Don't have PS2 and HAVe slow Pentium 1. So no LotR-FotR 4 me.


----------



## Khamul

Im on a 166mhz processor right now. Im flying....


----------



## Retrovertigo

Absolutely dead certain. It was all over the television and my friend even said "I paid 1000 for it".
So I'm guessin no one ever looks under the name where it says location and assumes everyones from the US. 
If 340 is US dollars, as Talarion said, than Australians got stiffed.


----------



## Ancalagon

There is this thread also! http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1853

I will merge the two later and maybe sticky it to the top of Stuff and Bother for a while to see what sort of response it gets. If it is favourable I will leave it there, if not, I will let it slip back into the back pages of section.


----------



## Khamul

Sounds good ANC. And that is American dollars we are talking about Elwood.....


----------



## Ancalagon

Hello all, I have just unwrapped and loaded Elder Scrolls 3, Morrowind. Excellent graphics, can't tell you about the gameplay because I havent started playing as such. Anyone know anythhing about this game?


----------



## Azog

Well I have heard that morrowwind is good, but I have never heard of elder scrolls. Other than that I know nothing. Oh and about the PS2's.
Some people bought as many as they could and sold them on ebay for sometimes a 1000. (or more)


----------



## Azog

for a computer i would say a 17" moniter, surround sound (5.1), and 32 MB 3d card. (If only i had a 3d card)


----------



## Istar

I play AOE2: Conquerors and Empire Earth. Anyone daring to challenge me online, please PM me!

I also have Star Trek: Armada 2, and I can play it online, but it's buggier than Windows 95, so I'd rather not.

My computer is a 1.5 GHz Pentium 4 with a broadband connection.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol

Oooo a gaming thread! Score. Anyone have any game suggies for the PC? I havent played in a while, 'specially since my Star Craft, War Craft type games phase.. But just reformatted my hard drive and thought Id treat myself to a game for going through the mind numbing process of downloading drivers.. Arg.

I have a 
AMD Athlon T-Bird 1.2 GHZ
128mb of ram (most I could get my dad to buy me, to cheap to get more)
a 30 gig hd
52x cdrom (just died new one will arive soon *hopes*)
8x cdrw (I envy whoever has the 24x..)
Visiontek 32mb graphic card (dun remember the model..)
and a killer speaker system

Anyone care to suggest any good games? Heard WC3 was coming out, anyone hear any info on that?


----------



## Ancalagon

I still highly recommend 'Return to Castle Wolfenstein', absolutely the best game I have played to date. Well, on a par with Half-Life!

If you have DSL and you play online it is second to none.

You could also try Jedi Knight 2 which is excellent.


----------



## Jerle

I love playing Quake 2..... haven't tried it online yet since I just got my DSL working again...... I have Q3A too but still in the box..... I love the look of Jedi Knight 2...... .... and I also have American McGee's Alice but not played yet..... I'm still waiting for Cyanworld's newest game that will be released in early 2003 called Myst Online. Take a look at the screenshots.....It's supposed to take place in D'ni.... it looks AWESOME.... and the little movies that they've released are just breath-taking....


----------



## Asha'man

Get JK2 - it's sweet. I've beaten it twice with god mode on, but I just keep coming back because it's so fun to play just to play. If that made sense....... I mean I play just to play, not to beat the missions. 

I have a 24x CD burner......Mwahahaha!! 

Asha'man


----------



## Ancalagon

Doom 3 looks excellent also. I have just viewed a load of stills from the game that came with my PCGamer mag.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol

Blarg. I checked out RtCW, but Im not one to favor first person view type games, decided Im gonna hold out until WarCraft 3. I think there will be some awesome unofficial LotR senarios and what not as Blizzard is adding elves into the mixture of orcs and humans.. Cant wait. *Gets all giddy* 


*Must...refrain..from...strangling..Asha'man..and..stealing..burner*


----------



## Ancalagon

Wat about Dungeon Seige? It looks and sounds great. 

Anyhoo, took Morrowind back because it is as dull as dishwater and I opted for Soldier of Fortune 2.......blood, guts and gung-ho glory Cirs type of game actually!


----------



## I.am.Smeagol

Dungeon Siege looks kick arse, the game play looks really similar to Bauldurs Gate. Almost bought it the other day, it comes in a really little box, no giant manuals that take up a tree’s worth of paper. Heh. 

Unless there is blood and gore (or green slime), no comp game is worth playing.


----------



## Asha'man

LMAO, I.am.Smeagol!! It's not even all that fast, though it might be because I got 16x burn CD-Rs and they might not be fast enough. When is Warcraft III due out? I've heard stuff about it for the last couple years, and was wondering if they'd stopped work on it or something. 

Asha'man


----------



## Ancalagon

Ash, Warcraft 3 is out now in a shop near you

Well, it is out in a shop near me, but I live in Europe and you don't!


----------



## I.am.Smeagol

And at a store near me, as well. Actually it wont be out until the third, but I can wait. Gives me time to earn that 60 gosh dern dollars, too.  

Arg. Off to go vac, and wash, and wax, my dads car. >_< This game best be worth it. Hrm. Actually, I should prolly just wait until the price goes down in a month or two. >_<

See ya'll at battlenet.


----------



## Istar

I played it at my friend's house a few days ago, but he might have had a stolen version from Kazaa or something. I'm going to get it soon, too.


----------



## Asha'man

I stand corrected. Looking through the ads today, I saw that WC3 will be out on the third. Not that I have the money for it, but it's nice to see it finally out. There was a pic of a screenshot in the ads, too, and it looked really good. I guess this one will be more hero-oriented than the last ones have been? Like Might and Magic or something. Should be good....

Asha'man


----------



## Valar

Hey all, didnt realise this threas was here.

Well at the moment i'm running:

2.4ghtz P4 processer
512ddr ram
gforce4 graphics
CL audiology platinum sound Card (Probally the sweetest sound cardever)
And that helped my gaming experiences have improved no end, but broadband really does rock, playing online with other broadband peeps, is AMAZING. Its like your playing over LAN just more diverse.

At the mo i'm really into all the C&C games, and just got C&C renegade which is ok. playing alot of Age of empires too and max payne.

~Valar


----------



## Tyaronumen

Warcraft III is the most expensive computer game I've noticed in several years at $59.99!

However, I took the leap and spent my hard-earned $60 and have to admit that this is also one of the best games that I've ever played.

It's got really cool missions (a la Starcraft II), great graphics, and a really awesome story line.

I haven't played online yet, but I'm sure that's a lot of fun too.


----------



## Jerle

HERE is the WC III trailer if it hasn't been posted already.... looks good....


----------



## Khamul

WC 3 does look awesome. Im going to go download the compressed file, and play it. Might take a while though....


----------



## I.am.Smeagol

And where does one find this compressed file.... *Puppy Face* =D


----------



## Valar

Well theres a few ways that i know about. One is from a P2P downloading software, like Kazaa. Where one can download any game, but it can be unrealiable, and it'll take a while on a dial up modem. Also 'Beta' sites can offer loads of downloads but its advised to have cable internet before trying use those sites. The best and least complecated to explain bet, is to get it from Kazaa, PM me if you want to know more.

NOTE: Also its illegal, so i don't do it....


----------



## Jerle

Gack... from what I hear, Kazaa will do nothing but download spyware onto your computer.... if you feel the need to use such a creature, at least use the lite version..... 

I have a friend who did an experiment and downloaded Kazaa, then ran Ad-Aware..... apparently Ad-Aware almost had a meltdown with all of the sneaky little things Kazaa tried to install on his computer.....


----------



## Ancalagon

So I beleive Jerle, but is there not a way to weed out all the adware from the program so as you are left with the base concept?


----------



## I.am.Smeagol

*Spasm* 

NOOOOOOOOOOOO. NOT KAZAA! *Twitch* 
Okay, I just went through a really big Morpheus then Kazaa phase. My poor computer and uber fast connection were beyond mutilated from the spyware. I tried everything.. I tried to go through my comp and delete everything by hand.. I tried using ConfigSave to reload all my old settings before I had gotten sucked in to the evil P2P universe. Nothing worked. In the end I was forced to reformat my hard drive as dad was getting slightly irked at our DSL line considerably slowed down from the evil minions of the spyware lord. 

*Sigh* I then went to download.com and searched through nearly all the P2P's looking for one w/ out spyware.. I downloaded bearshare, yet there was still considerable activity on my comp when I wasnt doing anything.. I tried to delete it, but a few files remain, much to my dismay. P2P is a dead end. If anyone has any suggies, let me know...


----------



## Istar

I have bearshare, and I hate it. It's hard to find anything. There's a way to disallow the transfer of certain files, so for example, you can say don't transfer .mp3 or .exe.


----------



## Ancalagon

This is next on my hitlist;

http://gamespot.com/gamespot/filters/products/0,11114,188666,00.html


----------



## Ancalagon

For anyone with a good cable/DSL connection you should have a look at a few of these demos; http://gamespot.com/gamespot/misc/downloadcenter/

I have downloaded Dungeon Seige and will give it a whirl later on this evening


----------



## Asha'man

You can't get .exe's with it, but WinMX is excellent for music, videos and pictures. www.winmx.com Even with dialup.........

Asha'man


----------



## Ancalagon

How do you think this looks?

http://gamespot.com/gamespot/filters/products/screens/0,11105,546322,00.html?page=30


----------



## Khamul

I just get my friend to download the games, and movies, and burn them on cd's for me. Thus, I have no problems.....


----------



## Mormegil

I see there's a lot of talk regarding Warcraft3 here. 
I bought it yesterday and can honestly say it is one of the best games I have played for ages. You need to buy this game. The graphics and cut scenes are great. The missions are entertaining, and the overall storyline is interesting. 
I was a huge fan of Warcraft2, and this is so much better. An interesting feature is the use of a hero to lead your armies, they earn Experience points and become stronger the more battles they are in. Their stats improve and they can learn spells or attack moves. This is a really good idea.

I also own Dungeon Seige and I enjoy it, However it gets rather repetitive. Also there isn't really enough storyline in the game.
If you are torn between buying this or Warcraft3, then go for Warcraft3.

But overall I must say that my favourite games at the moment are GrandTheftAuto3 for PS2, and Championship Manager01/02 for PC.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Does anyone know the Heroes of might and magic series? I think it's the best! I've noticed that many people who like to read Tolkien,like this game too.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol

Yes! I have Heros III! It's one of my favorite games, but I wish they'd come out with a new version and better graphics and what not.


----------



## Azog

Just wondering...
Has anyone here played Battle Realms? Its a sweet RTS with great graphics. I saw it in a magazine and got it.


----------



## Ithrynluin

> _Originally posted by I.am.Smeagol _
> *Yes! I have Heros III! It's one of my favorite games, but I wish they'd come out with a new version and better graphics and what not. *



Heroes 4 was released in March/April.
My favourite Heroes are HOMM2 - this is the best game ever IMO!


----------



## Azog

Has ne1 played Freedom Force? Just wondering...


----------



## Samwise_hero

I play games on the internet when i'm at school. If i got caught playing them at home i'd be drawn and quarterd. But anyways enough of the horrific stuff.
My favourite game would have to be half life! It's awesome and we get to whoop the teachers butts!


----------



## Istar

You can play Half-life at school? That's awesome! At my school, we can't install anything. We can't even go to many good internet sites, such as Hotmail or anything that gives away "free stuff" or is "useless" (although porn and java games are allowed - what's up with that?  ) One of my friends is determined to crack the administrator's password to install games. Even some of the teachers want him to get it, because they want to play games more than we do!


----------



## Valar

Ah Spyware the curse of P2P. I just said Kazaa because its easy to use and if you have dial-ups, its still good to use. But i've never really used it, and when i ran adaware ages i found the spyware that was on my computer was an integral part of kazaa. Win mx is good for MP3's and other what not. I bought warcraft 3 yestaday, wow, now that is a game. I've been playing black and white again recently, it just makes me chuckle.


----------



## Ancalagon

Just got this through, thought you might be interested; http://gamespot.com/gamespot/stories/previews/0,10869,2874365,00.html

Regards


----------



## Darth Saruman

It looks...interesting, although I've never seen Bilbo as the kickass type.


----------



## Ancalagon

http://gamespot.com/gamespot/stories/previews/0,10869,2874504,00.html

Here's some more on the upcoming 'Fellowship of the Ring.'


----------



## Ancalagon

Though this reading of the Universal version looks excellent, in particular the strict adherence to the books, not the movie; http://gamespot.com/gamespot/stories/previews/0,10869,2874509,00.html


----------



## Retrovertigo

I so very much wish to play WC3, but my computer is too small  *weep* It's also too small for Grand Theft Auto 3. Nooooo! I played that on PS2 and totally loved it.


----------



## Ancalagon

Here's a PS2 version of The Two Towers due for release soon; http://gamespot.com/gamespot/stories/previews/0,10869,2874680,00.html


----------



## Grey_Wanderer

I have a question...Has anyone seen or heard anything about a PC game for LotR? I think an RPG should be put together. I'm sure that I would invest many hours in something like that.


----------



## Ancalagon

Hello Grey Wanderer, here's a thought, why not try the links above your post or simply visit www.lotr.com

regards


----------



## Grey_Wanderer

Thanks for the info Ancalagon. I greatly appreciate it! It looks very promising.


----------



## Ancalagon

Muuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwwhhahahahahahhaaaaaaaa

I am just in the process of loading my nice, new, fresh-from-the-box copy of NeverWinter Nights! I'll see you all in a month


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

By diggity, I didn't know this thread existed. Curse my narrow sight. I just recently got JKII, yes a bit overdue, and am quite a pro with Empire Earth. My new system:
2.4 GHz Pentium 4 
512 MB RDRAM
128MB NVIDIA GeForce Ti-4600G Video Card (Pride and joy of my system)
80 GB Hard Drive
and all the other good stuff I can't quit remember
Any suggestions for a good game?


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

Empire Earth is really good game, it has so many ages, Cyborg, Medieval and all of the others. Its a really mad game


----------



## Ancalagon

I strongly recommend Neverwinter Nights, if you liked Baldur's Gate, you will love this


----------



## Dagorlad

Well, Ancalogon, I went away for a while (playing DoD, that is) and now this thread that I expected to disappear is a sticky and has 9 pages. 

Did you ever get broadband, Anc?

I still play DoD almost everyday, now on version 3.0.
I never could get into RtCW - I just found that despite it's incredible graphics, it's playability and overall realism are totally inferior to DoD. Also, I still couldn't figure out the basics of reading the scoreboard, and using chat and commands, etc... even after probably 30 hours of playing. Very unnecissarily complicated I thought.

The game you just mentioned... is it like, or related to "morrowind", and did it just come our recently like "Dungeon Siege"
I got Dungeon Siege and beat SP in a week, and then found that when you cut through the superior graphics and hugeness of the world, it's really just a fancy version of Diablo2, no important differences at all. I'm sick of it already.

Are neverwinter nights or any of the other new RPG's you might know of like that? I love RPG, but the repetitiveness and limitations of the worlds are so typically boring - like in D2, Dungeon Siege, or even Fallout. I'd like to find something different, not just walk around and point and click on the monster, and not have it be the exact same things all the time too.
Lets face it, in games like D2/Dungeon Siege, there is no real objective or challenge, you just walk, point, click, kill, repeat 1000's of times. You don't solve or create anything, or even discover. And teamwork is a laughable concept in the online versions. 

btw, how does anyone like the version 3.0 of DoD?

Oh, and I see at the link to the LoTR game that it appears to be just for some game systems, which are not always clearly defined, but in all cases did not seem to indicate anything for PC. That would be unfortunate. But I'm sure there will be something for PC.
~D


----------



## Mighty Sam

*TTT VIdeo game!!*

Yes i know i'm a little behind on this news but it exciting all the same. i just want to know your thoughts on what kind of a game it will be. fighting, race, ect.... also any other thoughts you might have on the subject.


----------



## Darth Saruman

It'll probably be an action/adventure, first person, sword and sorcery type game.


----------



## Arwen

You can search for pics and info on the game at www.gamespot.com or www.ign.com 
Thye have some very nice shots of the levles and what the game will be like.


----------



## Link of Hyrule

*Best new System*

Personal Fave GC
toughest opponent XBOX


----------



## Aeglos_Ohtar

I like my gamecube alot. How come u didnt put X-Box on there anyway?


----------



## In Flames

Playstation2, and thats just because it have Final Fantasy X =)

Great game!


----------



## Gamil Zirak

> _Originally posted by Aeglos_Ohtar _
> *How come u didnt put X-Box on there anyway? *


I think Microsoft Gamecube is supposed to be the X-Box. Also, the Sega Dreamcast is no more. Sega decided to quit making game systems and just make games.


----------



## Aeglos_Ohtar

Oh, ok.


----------



## Dr. Ransom

*Blizzard's Ripoff's*

I didn't read the entire thread, so sorry if this has already been discussed. But I am completely convinced that Blizzard's marketing strategy is to create games based on already written books and to make it legal, twist them just enough to not be a blatant copy. My two examples:
1# The "Warcraft" series. A sweet game, but a complete and total copy of LOTR. I almost wish they just make this the LOTR computer game.

2# The "Starcraft" series. Believe it or not, this one is even more obvious than the first. If you have ever read "Starship Troopers" than you know what I'm talking about. The only difference at all is the addition of the "Protoss" race.

Point is... How much longer do we have until Blizzard manages to make a "Chronicles of Narnia" computer game?! (read with deep sarcasm 

Anyway, I read a lot on this Forum but don't post much unless I think I have an original thought... (yeah, I got that idea from "A Beautiful Mind," real original huh? lol)
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Dr. Ransom

Ok Guys, here's the computer that I just finished building.
Gigigyte GA-7VRXP
Athlon 1800+
Geforce2TI
256 pc2100 DDR Ram
DVD (for LOTR of course...)
and a 7200 rpm 60 gig hard drive.

I haven't even had a chance to use this all yet, since I've had some tecnical problems. But I'll get back to you on all the LAN games I play...


Serious Sam II Rocks! (hehe)

Since I'll be getting a new job at Compusa soon, I was wondering if it would be a good idea for us geeks to start a tecnical support section for all the "not so found of computers" people on this forum. Might be fun...


----------



## In Flames

That could be rockin' computer, if you get a new vidcard that is


----------



## In Flames

Hey! A tech support section Im all for that idea!

Its always nice to help people!


----------



## Istar

*Re: Blizzard's Ripoff's*



> _Originally posted by Dr. Ransom _
> *I didn't read the entire thread, so sorry if this has already been discussed. But I am completely convinced that Blizzard's marketing strategy is to create games based on already written books and to make it legal, twist them just enough to not be a blatant copy. My two examples:
> 1# The "Warcraft" series. A sweet game, but a complete and total copy of LOTR. I almost wish they just make this the LOTR computer game.
> 
> 2# The "Starcraft" series. Believe it or not, this one is even more obvious than the first. If you have ever read "Starship Troopers" than you know what I'm talking about. The only difference at all is the addition of the "Protoss" race.*



#1 - You can't make a good fantasy game without taking ideas from Tolkien. There's nothing wrong with that; Tolkien's works are the basis for almost all modern fantasy. It's not entirely stolen ideas, though. Examples: Night Elves and


Spoiler



The orcs are the good guys that came from another plane rather than being mockeries of Elves.


#2 - I never read Starship Troopers, but I saw the (awful) movie. A few Zerg units are very similar to the bugs, but the comparison ends there. Starship Trooper bugs never made immobile, living "buildings", and the storylines are completely different.


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas

PS2 RULES ALL SYSTEMS AND IT GOES ONLINE IN 17DAYS AND SOCOM:NAVY SEALS IS COMING OUT SOON AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! GO PS2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2PS2


----------



## Ancalagon

Does anyone here have surround sound for their PC? I have just installed a SBSC and harman/kardon speakers. Now the bullets flying past between my ears in Wolfenstein MP are even better than I could have hoped

Also, just watched the LOTR on my DVD, those arrows sound great as they hit Boromir!


----------



## whiterider

Is rtcw really good Ancalgon because i am thinking about buying it. I bought Ghost Recon,and I think it is brilliant especially the online gaming.
Other games i play at the moment are Age of empires :conquerers. Black and white .close combat III .Also Grand theft auto 2 ,now and again.Does anyone recommend any particular game .I hear half life is good or empire earth.Also have any of you played Medal of honour allied assault it looks deadly


----------



## In Flames

Whiterider, I really enjoyed Ghost Recon. I like more "realistic" games better than for example RTCW. But its still a really good game, if you just want to do some shooting  And it looks amazing with a good vidcard. Medal of Honour is great! Especially multiplayer.

But if i have to recommend just 1 game, it would be Neverwinter Nights...one of the best games i ever played. It's from the makers of Baldur's Gate. Add some diablo to BG and you have Neverwinter Nights. The cool thing is that it comes with the toolset that bioware used to make the game, so you can make your own adventures! And to make a simple adventure is very easy, but if you want to do a advanced mod you have to know some scripting, C++. On NWN Vault you can dl hundreds of mods that people have made.


----------



## Dagorlad

Dr. Ransom: 
I'm with you - Blizzard was influenced by starship troopers for SC. They just stole the "borg" from Star Trek and made them 'Toss. I liked the movie, and wish they made a second one, and note that it was good enough for enough people so that they made a VERY good animated show of it. I liked SC for a long while but got tired of being molested and crushed by hackers and genii, tired of it in general anyway. Warcraft (which I detest utterly) would never even have been made were it not for Tolkien. Of course you can't have any sword and sorcery fantasy these days that hasn't had influence from Tolkien, like the other fella said. Some will be "rip offs" as you said, like elves and orcs in WC. So be it. We still need games, movies, books, and art, right?

Whiterider: You asked about a suggestion for a good game, so I'll suggest DoD, the modification for Half-Life/Counter-Strike. Pay 30 (or less used) for CS and get DoD free off the net. Find my earlier post in this thread, I think page 3 or 4, where I raved about it. Also, you asked about MoHAA. I beat it in 2 days, so Its not long in SP, but that was a heck of a lot of map, lemme tell you. I could not (as with many others) figure out how to play the full game in mp, but I played MP demo and found it to be grossly inferior to DoD, and RtCW. 

Has anyone else noticed this new RTS game on the shelf called "Medieval"? I immediately said "Must buy", but then saw that it's minimum system requirements are 50% beyond what I have!!! Looks like an infinately superior version of Stronghold, with a unit count of up to 10,000. 
I can't believe my computer was a decent system two years ago brand new and in another 6 mos. it will be 100% obsolete. It runs on peanut oil and diesel fuel, and to start it up you have to hit it with a prybar.


----------



## Istar

> _Originally posted by Dagorlad _
> *
> Dr. Ransom:
> I'm with you - Blizzard was influenced by starship troopers for SC. They just stole the "borg" from Star Trek and made them 'Toss.*


It seems to me like you've never seen Star Trek. The Borg have a collective consciousness and cybernetic implants. The Protoss have psionic abilities. Where's the similarity?


----------



## Spartan117

Did anyone notice that the poll says Microsoft "GameCube" instead of Microsoft "XBox"???


----------



## Dagorlad

Istar, I've seen a hell of a lot of ST and played way too much SC.
The similarities are:
-the shields that absorb (?) damage 
-they made me think of cold, ruthless murderers the first time i played against them. Just like the borg.
-Someone else suggested the similarity to me first, I didn't make it up.
-and especially the fact that they are the most highly developed in technology. WAY better than the other two, for the typical SC player. Note I said typical - I know that Teran is best in the hands of a master.

Now of course theres the zerg method of taking over a damaged teran base, and then creating drones - very borgish, but the zerg basucally lack technology so there's just barely any relation there.


----------



## Istar

I still don't see enough to draw that conclusion, but there's no point in arguing it further.

Eomer, I noticed. That's not a mistake, we've been hacked by microsoft. They want us to believe that they control the gaming market and soon, the world.


----------



## whiterider

Oh my god Medieval total war looks absoulutely brilliant i just cant wait for it to be released here in Ireland on the !2 of sep.
It is a massivly super game its just going to be a classic.
Have any of you played Shogun total war ,it s the next version really except it is set in Europe ,and is a milion times better and bigger .You can have battles with up to 10000 units fighting .

Dagorlad what are you computers specifications ? It might be able to play
it


----------



## Dagorlad

*My Comp Scpecs Which Are 1/3 less than min online requirements.*

-PIII 500
-128 megs ram
-TNT2 vid card
-creative pci soundblaster sound card.
-48x cd that I dont even know if its rom or read and write. (Don't know how to tell either)
-6.4 gig HD, about 2.8 gigs free.
-A "ZIP Drive" - ive never used it cuz I've no clue what it is.
-Another drive for the little plastic square discs, which I don't use cuz I've never learned how.
According to the game box, I can only play single player. I would probably be very slow in MP, except for I think the box indicated some other new hardware that I just don't even have. So I don't think I could play at all even SP. Can't remember what it was though. Price of game for me will be about 45 for the game, and 1,000 for the new computer. The game looks VERY Awesome. Just wait until FPS games have hundreds of people online at once playing in same battle together. I've heard that we may see that in a couple - few years. Then see what comp. we all need. Everytime I think they can't do much more w games, they take it to a whole new level that I wouldn't have thought possible or if possible, wouldn't have thought practical. A new comp would only bind me to my comp more than I already am. So I'm deliberately not buying one yet.


----------



## whiterider

Dagorlad you should have no problem playing Medieval total war.
The minimum specifications are p11 350mhz ,128mb ram 16 mb graphics card ,yours is a tnt 2 same as mine and it is 32 mb. About 1gb of hard disk is needed which you have so you shouldn't have any difficulty playing it. You also need Windows media player 7
which you can download from www.microsoft.com if you don't already have it


----------



## Ancalagon

Don't forget either, update you graphics card drivers for enhanced performance. I am sure you can get TNT Detonator drivers from your cards website. Also, clean any crap out of your comp that might slow up performance. If you are not getting the most from your memory resources you will reduce the playability of your games. 

For a small investment you can easily upgrade your comp to make it lightening fast! Check your motherboard make and see what is the most potent CPU you can use in it without having to change board. A 1g Athlon can be picked up for around $40 or you can stretch to 1.5+ 

Alternatively, you could overclock your current CPU without too much difficulty. Also, buy more RAM, it is around $25 for a 128mb stick, which for performance enhancement is a miniscule investment. 

You could also upgrade your harddrive to 20/40g. If you have all your original OS Cds, then you can use the new drive to boot. If you are working from a bundled package on your original harddrive, then you can either copy your existing drive onto a new drive or boot from the original and have your new drive as a slave.l This will give you a huge memory boost for around $75. There you have it, a new comp for less than $150.

I am sure some other members will have more cheap and cheerful ideas to add to this


----------



## whiterider

Ancalgon i have a pentium II .I dont know what motherboard is in my computer but roughly could you tell me what speed of a cpu i could get.


----------



## Ancalagon

I sort of need to know what type of board you are using though! If you can tell me that, I can locate the make and find out how far you can push it. It may actually be easier and cheaper though to overclock your existing CPU.  

You can usually do this directly from your BIOS, though unless you are an experienced user it might be better to learn about it first. You should read up on it here; www.overclockers.com and look under 'overclocking'. You can also look up information on how to get more from your graphics card. 

If you need any help or more advice please ask.


----------



## whiterider

I am overclocking my graphics card at the moment and it seems to be a good improvement


----------



## zarda

I play diablo and quake 2, and done the first wolfenstine (spear of destiny) but question! 'Return to Castle Wolfenstein' how different to the first one is it? and dose it need a really good computer? 

 thanks...


----------



## whiterider

Ancalgo My motherboard ia a P6LX-A+ 
You wouldn' t happen to know how fast a cpu i could install


----------



## In Flames

Whiterider your MB supports PII and Celeron processors, so maybe a Celeron 1.2ghz? Cant remember what the fastest PII is.
Also it supports 768MB EDO or 384MB SDRAM memory.

zarda, i run RTCW on a PIII 700mhz with 256MB Ram and it runs smooth with all the graphic settings at maximum. Btw i have a GeForce3 Ti500 vid card.


----------



## Diamond Took

I'm a strong follower of Nintendo. Yes, I stay loyal to my brands...


----------



## zarda

In flames, I'll just pretend that I understand _everything _ this means...
"PIII 700mhz with 256MB Ram and it runs smooth with all the graphic settings at maximum. Btw i have a GeForce3 Ti500 vid card."
dumb question, what is PIII and Geforce3 card?

How do I know what I've got? what I do know is that I got 248 rams in windows 98 I think... 
But i'm not sure that mean anything


----------



## Ancalagon

Zarda, you need not worry about your setup; all systems are go and you have a potent gaming machine in your hands. Just keep playing the games and worry about 'innards' of your comp when it starts to get slow or breaks


----------



## In Flames

Sorry zarda i should have explained, 
By PIII i mean a Pentium3 processor. And a GeForce video card is one of the "leading" gaming video card.


----------



## zarda

Thanks InFlames and Ancalagon you tryed and I suck .

Next questions, how is RTCW, is it simlar to the first one? is it harder or easyer? any good, and should I bother to buy it?


----------



## In Flames

Hmm..I can't remember if the first one was hard or easy.
It was a looong time ago i played the original. 

I think that the first half of RTCW was easy, but you encounter some very hard enemys in the later parts of the game. Is it worth buying?
Maybe im the wrong person to answer that, i mostly play RPG's and strategy games. But i really enjoyed it, so if you like shooters i'd say buy it. 
But maybe you should try the demo before you buy it, you can download it here.


----------



## Ancalagon

For all you 'Unreal' lovers, you can download the newly released demo for Unreal Tournament 2003. Wouldn't recommend using a 56k connection though as it comes in at a hefty 100Mbs.


----------



## gate7ole

Nothing is compared to PC's. The others are just GAME machines. But if I had to choose one, I'd go for XBOX


----------



## Stridir

*Video game*

i think that they should make a video game of lotR. that would be awsome!!! you can like go through the levels and it would be basically the same as the movie. but, i heard from an anonomus source that they are comming out with a game for The Two Towers. that would be pretty cool.
Strider


----------



## Éomond

They are Stridir. Come to my house and borrow my DVD. On the Bonus DVD, they have a thing about.


----------



## Ancalagon

Here is the latest news on the Vivendi version of 'The Fellowship of the Ring'. Click on the orange bar at the bottom of the link to see why I am so impressed with this game in comparison to EAs version The release date looks to vary between countires, I think it is released in the UK in early Nov., but in the US late Oct.

The Fellowship of the Ring - Vivendi Universal


----------



## Turgon

Anybody played Unreal 2003 yet? Such a cool game, good-looking, great physics - I love it! Argh... but why do I keep get fragged when I'm online!?! damn those pings. Doom 3 looks even more spectacular... it will surely set the standard for all games that follow after.

btw Anc - any chance that we will be getting a computer gaming guild in the near future...? could be fun, and there are plenty of guild halls just gathering dust...

hehe - and not long now until GTA Vice City comes out... guess I won't be around for a couple of weeks once I get my hands on that baby...


----------



## Ancalagon

Well, I did ask for a separate section dedicated to 'Gaming', though I am unsure whether my wish will be granted???


----------



## Khamul

http://savepoint.co.uk/index.php?s=

Hey, this is a new gaming site being developed, and we ask that you head on over. Lots of stuff to do, and they are in desperate need of members. Very active admin, etc.


----------



## Gandalf White

*Argh*

The game I want is The Two Towers. But I don't have PS2  



Btw has anyone else here played Divine Divinity?


----------



## Elu Thingol

I have a Pentium IV, 1.4ghz, 64mb Geforce 2, 256 mb RAM, and a 17 inch monitor.

I like to play
Counter-Strike
Half-Life
Soldier of Fortune II
Starcraft II, and Warcraft III
Morrowind Elder Scrolls III
Rouge Spear, Rainbow Six, etc.(haven't played these forever)
Command and Conquer: Renegade

There you have it, my fav. games


----------



## Khamul

I pmed you about Renegade Thingol, but for anyone else who has it, and might want to play, my sign in for westwood is drygo. Just pm me if you want to play sometime.


----------



## Azog

Star Craft 2??? Would you be referring to the expansion set, or Starcraft: Ghost?


----------



## Elu Thingol

I have both the expansion set and starcraft. The II part was an error on my part I am sorry. Ghost is going to be awesome, when is it coming out and I heard it was only for x-box is this true?


----------



## Azog

It will most likely end up on all of them.


----------



## Rogue666666

*Did I just see what I think I saw?*

I recently took a trip to Hong Kong for business. While I was there I was looking at different pc games when I noticed a game that said it was "The Lord of the Rings". and on the bottom of the box there was a label stating that it is the "official game". COULD THIS BE TRUE? The company that produced it was " Black Label Games". I thought that EA was making the official game. And besides, just from reading the back of the box I can figure out that the game I'm holding in my hand is an absolutley horribly cheap game. I thought the new Lord of the rings game was supposed to be high quality. Is it possible that the official Lord of the Rings game has been released, and that what I saw was it? Does anybody know anything about this?


----------



## Carantalath

I'm pretty sure that EA was making the game but I don't have any proof of this. The game might not be the official one, because the official one I would expect to very good and released over here in the US before it was released in Hong Kong.


----------



## Ancalagon

You can download the Demo of 'Fellowship of the Ring' for PC by Vivendi Here


----------



## Elu Thingol

I played the demo today and was a bit disappointed. The view of your character in 3rd person can be pretty annoying. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Ancalagon

I agree entirely Elu. It is extremely frustrating to play as your field of vision is very limited. Sting and I talked about it last night on MSM and agreed about this and the fact that there is little interaction with the characters and their surrounding environment. I suppose there is a lot to be said for it in respect that the mines are excellent, Gandalf is a good character to play, but everything is still overshadowed by the 1st and 3rd person.

I wonder how it plays throughout? How does the scene change if Frodo uses the Ring for example? I will still buy it, I want to see Bombadil, Barrow-Wights etc. but too be honest, the film version looks like a better bet and that pains me to say it.


----------



## linte macil

*lotr tcg*

would anyone recomend this game? it sounds cool, but i dont want to waste me money


----------



## Azog

A film version? Do you mean TTT game?


*and also, has anyone seen the screens for C&C:Renegade 2 or C&C: Generals. Both look like winners.*


----------



## Ancalagon

Yes, the EA version based on the Film, not the books.


----------



## Azog

Will it be ported over to PC any time soon?


----------



## Gandalf White

I am sorry to say that they have canceled the PC version because it was behind schedule. *sobs*

I am seriously considering buying a PS2 now.


----------



## Elu Thingol

They canceled it . Unbeleiveable.


----------



## Eliot

I have a Apple iMac, so there's a limit to the games that are available to my computer. My favorite game's are Age of Empires, Age of Empires II: Gold Edition, Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds and Falcon flight simulator.
I'm hoping they come out with AOE III.

I also have an original PlayStation. I have too many games to name them all, but my favorites seem to be the Driver series and the Crash Bandicoot series. I totally want a PS2 or a Gamecube!!


----------



## Azog

I should be getting a PS2 eventually, after I get a house.


----------



## Eliot

If I do get one, I'm immediately getting FOTR and TTT. 

I know some company is also making the Hobbit for Gamecube, but I'm not sure if it's for X-Box or PS2.


----------



## Azog

I saw a preview for that as well. Bilbo seems almost a superhero.


----------



## aDaHe

what game genre do you guys reakon that lotr should be brought out on for pc...
this is highly theoretical and is still assuming that the game as not even been begun...
personally i think that War Craft III style should be perfectfor lotr in every episode...


----------



## Khamul

A LOTR RTS would be great!


----------



## aDaHe

especially with the hero typeplay that WC3 offers...
you can go either RTS or RPG...
its great


----------



## Eliot

That would be sweet!

Only if the company made it for Mac though...


----------



## aDaHe

They are stupid if they are going to NOT put on pc(or mac) after all the other platforms(xbox & PS2) and quite simply if they dont then they are missing out on their biggest market - the internet!!!!


----------



## MacAddict

Eliot Another Crash Bandicoot fan yessssss.  have you played or seen Jak and Daxter yet? and a Mac person as well it seems I am not alone.


~MacAddict


----------



## Azog

Any two Mac users are odd. 

Anyways, I love Crash Bandicoot. Too bad some Idiot made Crash Bash and messed Crash's wonderful name up. Luckily, Crash 4 revived the tradition. I am sure MacAddict knows a lot about it. He can elaborate. (I know all about Crash from him.)


----------



## aDaHe

i liked crash bash, but it was more of a party game (ie with lots of friends with a multi-tap)
where-as Crash1-4 is a rpg type game that people can get stuck into...
depends on what you like...


----------



## Eliot

I have Crash 1-3 and CTR. CTR -if you don't know- is a Crash Bandicoot cart racing game. It's pretty cool. 

I don't really like Crash 4 for PS2. It wasn't made by the same company which means the looks are a bit different. I still think it's a fun game, but it wasn't as good as the originals. But I could still use a PS2  

Mac users aren't odd...


----------



## MacAddict

Crash 4 (or The Wrath Of Cortex) is a great game and is proving hard for me (one who has palyed them all at least 4 times each). Now Jak and Daxter is a Awesome Game made by Naughty Dog themselves (they are the ones who created Crash Bandicoot in the first place). That my friends is a model for all platform games to come. Read all about it at www.naughtydog.com



~MacAddict


----------



## Eliot

I still haven't played Jak & Daxter yet. I wish I could.


----------



## aDaHe

how simliar is it to Crash?

i believe that the gaming genre of the future is either RTS/RPG or Shoot em' Up.

just look and BNET and Half life (counter strike)


----------



## MacAddict

Jak and Daxter is almost like a Crash upgrade just different characters in a completely different universe. Its worth the $200.00 of a PS2 alone. The "Camera can move anywhere" is just sweet. Plus when moving from level to level its just a seamless transition no loading screens or anything like that. All in all its very if not exactly similar.


~MacAddict

Note: I have a PS2 and Jak and Daxter I've already beaten it. Now I got to buy the TTT game and Half-Life for PS2


----------



## MacAddict

I am very sorry if I have brought this thread to an end. I will move to The PlayStation thread in Stuff and Bother. Please continue with anything you would like to post in reguard to games.


~MacAddict


----------



## Ancalagon

This thread is open to all discussion relating to games, consoles or anything similar..........so feel free to continue contributing


----------



## Khamul

Hmm, are there any CS players here?


----------



## Eliot

Umm... what exactly is CS?


----------



## Azog

Counter Strike, Eliot. Why is your warning level 8?


----------



## aDaHe

has anyone got any advice about the new lotr pc game.
im think ing of getting it and would like to know how good it is against a game of its type


----------



## Ancalagon

It's very short for one thing Adahe. The game starts off rather slow, especially in the Shire, but as you progress to The Old Forest, Old Man Willow, Bombadil and Goldberry, it starts to get more interesting. The graphics are good, though the 3rd person is not as good as it could be, and on many occassions you find yourself unable to see anything, especially in Moria. 
Playing as Aragorn and Gandalf is good and does open up the game a little more. The Barrow-Wights area is well-done as is Moria. The cutscenes seem a little erratic, especially the difference between those that are animated and blended with CGI for the purpose of storytelling.

All in all, it is worth having, but a lot more could have been done with it. In truth, The Two Towers looks better, but as it is not on PC, this one will suffice. Its strongest attribute is that it is based on the books and not the film!!!


----------



## Eliot

I have 8 warning points because I called Bill Gates a fa**ot (that gave me 4), and then I offended Isildur in a CCM argument (got 4 again).

I think I learned my lesson now


----------



## Azog

I just bought a PS2 today.

I'll be looking forward to buying TTT and J&D.


----------



## MacAddict

Warning! Warning! A Friend of mine told me that the TTT game is really short. He said it is hard but short. I haven't played it myself yet so I don't know personaly. I think i'll rent it instead of buying it first.

~MacAddict

Note: Alright Azog   . Now go buy the Network Adapter so I can kick your butt  .


----------



## Glamdring

Do yourselves a favor and buy TTT. It's short but I could play it every day. I beet it a month ago and I still play it all the time.

Has anyone played splinter cell for X-Box? That game is simply unbelievable. (pretty hard though)


----------



## Glamdring

oh, and TTT for GBA is really awesome. It's probably the best LOTR game so far. It's almost identical to Diablo


----------



## MacAddict

Oh really . Then I guess i'll buy TTT for PS2 tomorrow. But the thing is I want a long long game I can get lost in till january .

~MacAddict


----------



## Turgon

Bought The Two Towers for the PS2 today - not spent much time with yet - but from the little I have seem I'm impressed. I'll give you my impressions tomorrow - must master the 'Goblin Bane' attack first...


----------



## Glamdring

You should buy all the bane moves. the're really helpful. And they look ***EDITED BY ANCALAGON*** awesome! But do be warned, that game is short. If you like to play through games once, and then never again, I reccomend renting it


----------



## Ancalagon

Actually, the more I think about Vivendi's version of The Fellowship of the Ring, I am desperately disappointed. Basically the game is a mish-mash of cut-scenes and weak gameplay. I had such high hopes for the game, and I feel terribly let down. It is truely pathetic.

As you all know I am the worlds biggest Return to Castle Wolfenstein fan, so here is some info on the new expansion pack due soon. 

Return to Castle Wolfenstein - Expansion Pack Preview


----------



## Rogue666666

Day of Defeat. Better than cs by a long shot, especially if your a WW2 buff, like me. More realistic, in that you can't absorb 20 9mm shells without being phased. 

AND, anyone who thinks the PS2 is a better gaming system than the Xbox is wrong. Pure and simple. I'm not talking about the GAMES, the PS2 may have better games, but overall its just like buying a 500mhz pc and a 2.0Ghz pc, you tell me which one you would rather have.


----------



## Rogue666666

OH, and Ancalagon, i agree with you on the Fellowship of the rings game, i coudn't believe it was the real thing when I saw the back of the box, looks incredebly cheap, and I haven't played it yet. after reading such an incredible novel and then later seing such an amazing movie, I was dreaming of a Truely awesome LOTR game. I'm dissapointed.


----------



## Turgon

Well what can I say about The Two Towers? It is a very short game really - though it has excellent replay value, and it really shows through that it is based on the film. (Suicidal exploding orcs?!? though that was kind of fun...) I do find it annoying though that a lot of the levels on it have conditions - Kill all the orcs before Frodo is captured, or the villagers are slain and so on. Consequently you don't really have that much time to enjoy the visuals and the top-notch combat system. But it _is_ a great looking and real fun to play. I liked the reflection of the Ent in the stream in Fangorn Forest too - nice touch! But they could have made more of certain scenarios - I would have liked to have taken part in the contest between Legolas and Gimli at Helms Deep - there could have been a bonus for whoever slays the most orcs. I've only played the game through with Aragorn at this point, so hey, maybe there is - but I'm not holding my breath. I'll give it 9 out of 10... but two of those marks come from it being set in Middle-earth...


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

I'm asking for TTT for GBA and Metroid Fusion at Noelle. I cant wait as I am a HUUUUUGE METROID FAN!!! I was thinking about buying a GC but I didnt want another distraction, as Im sure I would buy Prime and live in my basement until Im 30. And to all those people who hate GC--- GC isnt so bad... give it a chance!


----------



## MacAddict

*LOTR: The fellowship of the ring Game*

I read the Review in the Offcial PlayStation Mag that says the FotR game is actully pretty good. It says it sticks to the book more than the Movie but lacks several things that make it weak. 1st of all neither Saruman or Gollum are in the game, but you do get to do things like go though "the Old forest" and fight different things that aren't in the book such as ghosts as well as Boss fight with Old Man Willow. As I recall you can play as Frodo, Aragorn or Gandalf and each charactor has their own abilites like with Gandalf you can use Magic. I still haven't played it but now I intend to rent it. I'll let you know if its that Good or not.

~MacAddict


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

I have also heard that the FotR for GBA is the worst game of all time!!! Supposedly its bugged like mad, and you cant get past Moria. Although, I have heard if you call the company that makes the game, they will send you the UK version, which is debugged, in case anyone has the game.


----------



## Rogue666666

As far as Day of Defeat is one of the most exceptional games I've ever played. There may be no plot to it, but it's huge fun. Anyone else here play DoD?


----------



## Azog

Hey, Does anyone know anything about SoundBlaster cards?

I have a SB 16 PCI and a Geforce 2 (32MB version) and my computer will not let me play any game besides Dungeon Seige (only w/ no sound), and when I try to turn it on the game crashes.

Can anyone help? (The problem is only with the games, but Flash MX doesn't work either even though that isn't really sound card related)

PS- I have '98 for my OS.


----------



## Eliot

I just got a PS2 today! It's so awesome! The only game I have so far is "SOCOM: US Navy SEALs". It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Éomond

Sweet Eliot! Me and my bro are getting one for Christmas. We're probable gonna get NCAA Football2K3, Final Fantasy games, and hopefuly The Two Towers!


----------



## Eliot

Just yesterday I got Medal of Honor: Frontline, and Madden 2003. They're both pretty sweet.


----------



## Gandalf White

Man, you guys are lucky. I wanted the XBox for Christmas, but my mom's worried that I'd blow to much time on it. (Which I probably would!)  

Oh, well...


----------



## Eliot

I played PS2 pretty much all day today. I just love Saturdays.


----------



## Gandalf White

At the moment, I am downloading the Splinter Cell demo. Anyone played this, and is it way cool?


----------



## Rogue666666

Ahh, lets just admit it. The pc beats any game system out there. If you have the money, then I won't even waste my time explaining how much better the pc is than ANY other console.


----------



## Uminya

I wonder how many people on here play Age of Kings: Conquerors, and if any of those people think that we should start our own online clan...


----------



## Rogue666666

THAT WOULD BE COOL.


----------



## Eliot

Ciryaher, do you mean Age of Empires? Yeah, I play that.


----------



## Uminya

yes, _Age of Empires II: Age of Kings Expansion: Conquerors_

The game with the long name


----------



## Eliot

Yep, I got that game about a year ago, and it's awesome. I didn't like the original Age of Empires. It was kinda boring.


----------



## Ancalagon

I would recommend Icewind Dale 2 to all! It is a classic in the same vein as Baldur's Gate. Not a big fan of RTS though, could never get into AoEs.


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *I would recommend Icewind Dale 2 to all! It is a classic in the same vein as Baldur's Gate. Not a big fan of RTS though, could never get into AoEs. *



I guess I could take a peak at those games you just named. I've heard of them, just never cared to look.


----------



## Éomond

Score! I just got a PS2 for Christmas! the games I got(and my brothers) are: 

 
LotR: The Two Towers (funnest game ever!)
Jax and Daxter
Final Fantasy X
Gran Turismo 3


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Éomond _
> *Score! I just got a PS2 for Christmas! the games I got(and my brothers) are:
> 
> 
> LotR: The Two Towers (funnest game ever!)
> Jax and Daxter
> Final Fantasy X
> Gran Turismo 3
> *



Yeah, go Eomond! That's awesome! I just got a PS2 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Gandalf White

Oh, BTW has anyone here played the Myst series? Those games are really cool, 2nd best to only Moh:AA!


----------



## Talierin

There's quite a few around here who play Myst. I love it, it's practically the only comp game I play.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn*

my brother just got a PS2 and i love it!! my favorite game is the new spyro.


----------



## Anamatar IV

could someone fill me in on something...Why has everyone abandoned Dreamcast? I mean it really is an excellent system. It's compact, it has great graphics, and it has great game titles. It's a great machine. The games are beatiful. I just got star wars jedi power battles and that game is amazing. The graphics are great and they payed attention to EVERY detail. So WHAT is the problem with dreamcast?


----------



## MacAddict

Dreamcast was (and still is cool) I tend to think that "it was before its time" and thats why people didn't accept it. Or something like that. (maybe cause it was 200 something when it came out and people wern't really compeled to but it .

~MacAddict

Note: I like PS2 .Period.


----------



## Khamul

The dreamcast just isn't up to par with the rest of the systems, sorry.


----------



## Eliot

To A IV: I think Dreamcast is a GREAT system. It's really too bad they stopped selling it. I don't think everybody hates it, I think everybody is too busy with their GameCubes, PS2s, X-Boxs, and whatever else they have. 


To *Lady Aragorn*: The Spyro series is a pretty cool one. Though the story's are pretty tacky, the graphics aren't too bad, and it IS a lot of fun. I still haven't played the new one, but out of the original 3 (which are the only ones I've played), I think "Spyro: Year of the Dragon" is the best.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn*

> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *To A IV: I think Dreamcast is a GREAT system. It's really too bad they stopped selling it. I don't think everybody hates it, I think everybody is too busy with their GameCubes, PS2s, X-Boxs, and whatever else they have.
> 
> 
> To *Lady Aragorn*: The Spyro series is a pretty cool one. Though the story's are pretty tacky, the graphics aren't too bad, and it IS a lot of fun. I still haven't played the new one, but out of the original 3 (which are the only ones I've played), I think "Spyro: Year of the Dragon" is the best. *



yeah, same here. the story is wierd, i mean what's the point? but to play it and get all the gems and stuff it's pretty fun.


----------



## MacAddict

> I think "Spyro: Year of the Dragon" is
> the best.


The only thing i didn't like about Spyro 3 was you didn't really get anything for beating (aside from the extended epilogue when you get all 20 skill points) Cause in spyro 2 you got permanate Super_Flame_Breath which is awesome you can destroy almost anything and every enemie (espeacially the earth-shapers. I haven't plated the new one yet but when i get the money I'm buying it.

~MacAddict

Note: Got to www.SpyroHints.com and get the secret codes the unlock 2d mode and squid skateboarding!!!


----------



## Calimehtar

I play Age of Empires II: Conquerors on the internet through The Zone... does anyone else? 


BTW... XBOX IS THE BEST! I CAN'T WAIT TIL I GET XBOX LIVE! But I have to wait til I get DSL and only one service reaches my area and they just went out of business!


----------



## Jerle

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *There's quite a few around here who play Myst. I love it, it's practically the only comp game I play. *


Myst? What's that?  Yeah, still my favorite game series to play, I have to admit. 

Gad, what a long thread! I'm considering getting my daughter some kind of console soon.... EB Gamestop and such stores are now selling used/refurbished Dreamcast, etc. consoles at reduced prices so I may go that way instead of shelling out a lot of money for something that she won't play often. She's a big Sonic fan and also like Ecco the Dolphin so I may just go with Dreamcast. i wouldn't begin to know which to choose between X-box and Gamecube.


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Calimehtar _
> *I play Age of Empires II: Conquerors on the internet through The Zone... does anyone else?
> 
> 
> BTW... XBOX IS THE BEST! I CAN'T WAIT TIL I GET XBOX LIVE! But I have to wait til I get DSL and only one service reaches my area and they just went out of business! *



I play AOE II: Conquerers through Game Ranger, not The Zone.


----------



## Gandalf White

> She's a big Sonic fan and also like Ecco the Dolphin so I may just go with Dreamcast. i wouldn't begin to know which to choose between X-box and Gamecube.


 Depends on how old your daughter is. If she's 6-12, Gamecube would probably be better, more kiddie games on it. Didn't they stop making games for Dreamcast?


----------



## Eliot

They stopped MAKING them, but they still sell them. You probably can't find them in stores, but there is ebay.


----------



## Anamatar IV

I believe they still make them--but Sega doesnt produce games for them anymore.


----------



## Azog

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Depends on how old your daughter is. If she's 6-12, Gamecube would probably be better, more kiddie games on it. Didn't they stop making games for Dreamcast? *



I have noticed that a lot of Asian Kids have GCs... They aren't bad, and I don't think that Res. Evil 0 is a 'kiddy' game. (I personally have a PS2 though)


----------



## Eliot

BOOYAH!!! Yesterday, (for my 14th birthday ) I got The Two Towers video game for PS2!! It is so cool, and I love getting upgrades for the characters! I'm still stuck at the last level of Helm's Deep, but I can still re-do levels if I'm bored.


----------



## Éomond

I love that game to! The last level of Helm's Deep is one of my favorites. The Breached Wall was the hardest for me. But, I beat the whole game in a week with every character (including the "Seceret Character") Lucky you Eliot


----------



## Ol'gaffer

not to be a prat, but alongside with the vivendils game, that game is the worst franchise product I've seen. The levels are unimaginative, the game play is good for five minutes after wich it gets way too repeative. the grapichs are when looked from afar are pretty good but at close range their hideous! Gimli looks like someone pucked on his face! and the bonuses? after seeing the movie there aren't any! the bonus level is the same with all charecters with saruman flying around orthanc making the charecter go up level by level killing orcs,orcs and..you guessed it orcs! After completing it in less then 2 days completely I can honestly say that it is one of THE worst games around for ps2 and it certainly continues the horrible movie license game reputation.


----------



## Eliot

Oh well, I guess Eomond and I can't agree with you there. That's only your opinion. Sure, the graphics aren't the greatest, but they're a lot better then they would've been 10 years ago.


----------



## Gandalf White

> I have noticed that a lot of Asian Kids have GCs... They aren't bad, and I don't think that Res. Evil 0 is a 'kiddy' game.


 I said DreamCast, not Gamecube. And I didn't say that Dreamcast had ALL kiddie games, I just said they had more, lol


----------



## BlackCaptain

Im new oto this thread, and I 'd like to say:

XBOX RULES
Morrowind is the best game ever made. I cant wait till Fable comes out


----------



## BlackCaptain

And the PS2 looks cool too. Whats the best game besides GTA games for PS2?


----------



## Eliot

I don't think there's a "best" game. There are a bunch of good games. Here are my favorites.

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Medal of Honor: Frontline
SOCOM: US Navy SEALs
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2

These are all pretty good games. I think Ratchet & Clank is a good game. I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Ecthelion

Two Towers is cool, I rented it, I think the best game for PS2 is Madden 2003!


----------



## BlackCaptain

TTT is really cool, but its got low replay value i think. its beatable in like, a day

Morrowind... now theres a game


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Ecthelion _
> *Two Towers is cool, I rented it, I think the best game for PS2 is Madden 2003! *



Yeah, I agree. I don't play it often (I have it), but it IS a good game.


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *TTT is really cool, but its got low replay value i think. its beatable in like, a day
> 
> Morrowind... now theres a game *



Yeah, it's really exciting the first time, but after that, it can sort of bore you.
It took me less then a day to get from the first to the last level "Hornburg Courtyard". That's where I got stuck for a few days. Now, it's pretty simple.


----------



## goofoofighter

My friend had me try her TTT game for GB Advance. She had so much trouble with it, went and found help online that said it should take you weeks.
Ha! Laugh at her, conquered in two days. *screams to the silence of her back yard that it was too short!*

But what I really came here for was help on the LOTR:FOTR PC game. It's really sad, I can't get out of Hobbiton! How do I get past the wraiths? I can get to the bridge, but then I get stuck because I'm being chased by one wraith, and there's a second standing right in the middle of the bridge I have to cross. And I always end up as Ringbearer-shishcabob (sp?) served on a Morgul blade. Quite annoying...


----------



## redline2200

I have The Two Towers for Gamecube and I like it alot, but I think they should have waited for the ROTK and then made one big Lord of the Rings game with more levels and characters.


----------



## Ancalagon

There is actually a thread about the forum about this Dr. R, I am not so sure where, or what the title is. If you dig back through Stuff and Bother you should find it. If you do, I will merge the threads, meanwhile, I am off to work Happy Hunting


----------



## Ecthelion

I smoked TTT in about 4 hours with my friend, but we can't beat Hornburg! AHHHHHHHHH!!!! Anyone got any good strategys for that level?


----------



## Eliot

Ok, well I don't exactly have any hints or strategys, but here's what you're supposed to do in order.

#1 You fight for a while, then go save " " (depends on who you use)
#2 You fight some more, and the when " " (depends on who you use) yells "Archers on the walls!!", you go up on the wall, and shoot your arrows (or if Gimli, axes) at the archers. 
#3 The fight gets harder, and eventually, two cave trolls come over the wall. 
If you kill them, you win. 

I can't really offer much advice, except for: Use your quick attack a lot on unshielded enemies, use fierce attack on shielded enemies, and when you get knocked down, use X to give your enemy a surprise when you stand up again.


----------



## Ecthelion

YEAH I BEAT IT! HOORAY FOR ME! And I beat the Tower of Orthanc with Aragorn and Isildur. Now I have to make Legolas and Gimli level 10's


----------



## Eliot

Isildur is my favorite player in that game. I think he's stronger then Aragorn.


----------



## balrog

has anyone played the fellowship game for ps2? 

thoughts? I apologize if it was mentioned earlier in the thread

thx


----------



## Ancalagon

Might be worth reading the posts above you before posting Balrog, you never know what you might learn


----------



## MacAddict

At 2:15:23 EST I, MacAddict, finally completed 100% of Crash Bandicoot. I have now completed all of Crash Bandicoot, Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back, Crash Bandicoot 3:Warped, Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath of Cortex and CTR (Crash Team Racing). The ones on Gameboy Advanced I haven't played but you can bet if i get my hands on 'em I will! Btw Crash Bash doesn't count as a true Crash game cause it sucks.


~MacAddict (Cutler)


----------



## Azog

Yay for the Crash Master!!!


----------



## Celebthôl

i guess this is the best place to ask, do any of you computerers play an online game called "counterstrike"?


----------



## Dagorlad

*Interested in DoD?*

Hi all,

I've been playing lots of DoD for going on a year and a half and now I am one of 3 leaders of a gaming community we have formed ("clan" to some). We have 3 servers with great bandwith, and forums. Members are all admins and we have a private member forum and public forums. Our forums can be seen here: RP Forums 
We watch players closely for weeks or months before inviting them and this way we keep only decent respectable people in the group. There are many such people here so I thought I'd mention it. If you like DoD, you will likely find our servers to be better than most, unless of course you are one of the types of people that we don't want. More mature gamers that are there for the fun and treat eachother decently love it there. The punks of online gaming tend to hate us. 
 

I have recently told the people there in our general chat forum about The Tolkien Forum.

p.s.: Celebthol: DoD is the WWII mod of CS, as you probably know. I do not play CS though.


----------



## Ancalagon

My word Dagorlad, you pop up most unexpectedly

How are you doing? Still ranting about DoD when really we all know RTCW is a much more superior MP


----------



## Gandalf White

Hey, check this out! Finally a _decent_ (hopefully) LotR game for PC. Keep your fingers crossed! 

Oh, yeah, doh! 
Here! it is!


----------



## Eliot

Oh man, I can't wait for it to come out!! It looks SOOOOOO cool!! I'll probably buy it as soon as I can, if it comes out for Mac.....


----------



## Ancalagon

Hmmm, looks interesting!

I have just started playing Unreal II - The Awakening...all I can say is that I wish I had a better graphics card, more memory and a more powerful CPU. My system just doesn't do it justice. The graphics are absolutely outstanding, the maps, settings and overall gameplay is fabulous. The only gripe I have is the lethargy my system puts on the frame rate. 

Recommended Spec for this game is: At least 1.2Ghz processor, at least 384MB Ram, at least GeForce 3/ATI Radeon 8500 (preferably better) and at least Sound Blaster Audigy.

I am about half-way there.

A truly stunning game, I might even suggest it is overtaking RTCW in mine own eyes!!!! Any who knows my gaming habits will concede that it must be really excellent if I am prepared to admit this


----------



## Eliot

Last night my brother got "Ratchet & Clank". It's really cool. The graphics are great, the weapons are good (and fun ), and the levels aren't reeeeeeally challenging, but they're fun enough.


----------



## Ancalagon

Here's a first look at The Hobbit for those of you who are interested


----------



## Eliot

That looks like a lot of fun. I'll probably try (if I have the $$$) to buy it when it comes out.


----------



## Gandalf White

Woohoo!  I finally got the Spearhead expansion to mohaa! The multiplayer is giving me trouble, as I feel like a total n00b when playing. Just can't seem to get the hang of it.  No matter how short the single player may be, it is simply a blast!!! I have never played any other like it. 

Just needed to vent my feelings of happiness.


----------



## TheFool

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Spearhead *


I only ever play the Objective Match, which is totally addictive - specially when you are the last team member left alive, scary! Have to watch out for grenades too


----------



## Ancalagon

I am playing the Single Player again while I wait for 'Black Hawk Down' to come out. And when will you all learn that 'Return to Castle Wolfenstein Multiplayer' is without doubt the best currently available?


----------



## Anamatar IV

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *I am playing the Single Player again while I wait for 'Black Hawk Down' to come out. And when will you all learn that 'Return to Castle Wolfenstein Multiplayer' is without doubt the best currently available? *



Once Unreal Tournament and all it's installments are obliviated from the world!


----------



## Gandalf White

> I only ever play the Objective Match, which is totally addictive - specially when you are the last team member left alive, scary! Have to watch out for grenades too


 Funny, I haven't played any OBJ. I am totally hooked on the Tug of War! Actually I have to admit that I don't like Spearhead as much (yet) as Allied Assault. It seems much laggier.  


> I am playing the Single Player again while I wait for 'Black Hawk Down' to come out. And when will you all learn that 'Return to Castle Wolfenstein Multiplayer' is without doubt the best currently available?


 Two things, Ancalagon.
1. I hope so bad you aren't talking about Novalogic's BHD, and
2. You really have to send me a copy of RTCW so I can find out what you're talking about!

(I have the demo, just haven't played it!)


----------



## Khamul

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *i guess this is the best place to ask, do any of you computerers play an online game called "counterstrike"? *


Sometimes, yes. I am borrowing a friends, planning on buying two copies soon.

Anc, BHD is an awful game.

GW, we should play the demo sometime.

RTCW is a good game, but I can't say that I prefer it to some other games. Ex:Counter strike, Unreal Tournament 2003 etc.


----------



## Ancalagon

Stin..Khamu..whatever your name is...I challenge you to a duel in the game of your choice


----------



## Khamul

Alright.  C&C Renegade.


----------



## Ancalagon

I hate that game...choose another


----------



## Khamul

You just know that you will get owned.  Umm, I have beat you in RTCW, though you won't admit it. Not in UT2003, but I can blame that on the computer I was using at the time. (An 8mg video card doesn't really help anyone's fps.) Just got Half-Life, can't say I am too good at it, but I could try that if we could ever find each other in a game.


----------



## Orclord1990

The playstation two has beter grapics and beter games in some cases


----------



## Eliot

Pretty much. I guess it always depends on the game.

Oh, I just got GTA III for my PS 2. It's ok, not as good as GTA: VC.


----------



## Anamatar IV

I'm still trying to decide which is more gory: the Unreal Games of GTAIII.
. 

Gory not just relating to blood and guts here


----------



## spirit

does anyone like tekken or other beat em up games?


----------



## Eliot

Not especially. I'm really bad at those types of games. I like other fighting games, just not arena type games.


----------



## elf boy

I voted for the PS2. I play DragonRealms, it's a text based role-playing game. (www.dragonrealms.net) I might start on Jedi knight 2 online games soon too.


----------



## TheFool

..do you walk the walk ?   

I imagine this scenario: _dad comes home from work to find 13yr old son has lost their life savings playing Quake_


----------



## Ancalagon

Oooohhh, that's the coolest thing ever

Better start training my trigger finger!!!


----------



## Khamul

Just recently got Half Life and RTCW. If anyone is interested in playing some time, just ask.


----------



## Ancalagon

Hehehe, you know it makes sense

Why is the a problem with BHD? I have and its excellent???


----------



## Lifeling

JEDI KNIGHT III

Are you all excited.. they are making Jedi Knight 3 jedi academy... it's gonna be good! Is anyone excited about this?


----------



## Eliot

Does anybody here play any of the Grand Theft Auto series?


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *Does anybody here play any of the Grand Theft Auto series? *


 I find these games morally objectionable, but knowing my gaming likes, if I ever played GTA 3 or Vice City I'd be totally addicted. Fortunately I have a very strict mother!


----------



## Eliot

Well, the GTA series really helps you when you're angry.  I'm serious. If you want to hurt somebody, and you don't want to do it to a real person, turn on the PS2.  

But, yeah, you're right. They are kinda disgusting (but fun!).


----------



## Gandalf White

Yes, I can see them helping anger. I think I would have way too much fun with them. And I'm finally old enough to buy an 'M'-rated game without a parent!    However, I'd have to get the PC version, as I lack any consoles.


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *However, I'd have to get the PC version, as I lack any consoles.  *



It's ok. I feel your pain.


----------



## aDaHe

*wc3*

after about a month i finally finished it...
i think that it is a really great game
who agrees with me.
but then i am watching the end game credits(a good laugh) and it tells me to come back when i have finished it on hard...
i cant be bothered. can anyone tell me what happens when you finish it on hard.


----------



## Khamul

I really just played the game to watch the movies. Need to finish it.


----------



## aDaHe

did you like them...i love blizzard movies
the only ones that i find even equal it is q3...very nice game(evil blood-lust cackle)


----------



## Khamul

Have Quake 3, didn't really like it that much. I did think the WC3 movies were excellent, they really kept me interested in the game.


----------



## aDaHe

the story line was also very well thought up...didn't leave any gaps...but i do want to know what happened to arthas and that necro guy(lich) and the elf guy that went demonic...
maybe wc4???


----------



## Khamul

Maybe, not sure though. You never know.


----------



## Eliot

"EA STORMS THE PACIFIC THIS FALL WITH MEDAL OF HONOR RISING SUN 
REDWOOD CITY, Calif. - March 3, 2003 -

Step into the boots of a Marine Corporal, survive the devastating attack on Pearl Harbor, and drive the Japanese Army from the Pacific in Medal of Honor Rising Sun from Electronic Arts (NASDAQ: ERTS). Developed by EALA, Medal of Honor Rising Sun creates an immersive and authentic WWII experience in either single-player or multi-player modes. Medal of Honor Rising Sun will be available for the PlayStation®2 computer entertainment system, the Nintendo GameCube™ and the Xbox video game system from Microsoft in the fall of 2003. 

Set for the first time in the Pacific Theatre of Operations from 1941-1944, Medal of Honor Rising Sun gives players a sense of the courage it took to fight the Japanese from Pearl Harbor to the shores of the Philippine Islands. Players will assume the role of Marine Corporal Joseph Griffin, as he survives the attack on Pearl Harbor, leads the assault of Guadalcanal, and finally rescues his brother from a Japanese POW camp in the Philippines. Armed with his wits and a variety of authentic weapons, it's up to players to stop the Japanese war machine in its tracks. Players can even team up with a friend in the all-new co-op multiplayer mode to battle the Japanese forces. Along the way, players will earn awards and medals for their meritorious service in defeating the enemy. 

As with the original Medal of Honor™, the producers sought council from numerous outside sources to make certain the game is as historically authentic and realistic as possible. EALA continues to work closely with the Congressional Medal of Honor Society to ensure Medal of Honor Rising Sun reflects the ideals and integrity of the prestigious Medal of Honor. In addition, Capt. Dale Dye, who served as military technical advisor on the previous titles in the Medal of Honor franchise, continues his efforts with the Medal of Honor Rising Sun team to ensure the authenticity of the game."

I think that sounds like a really cool game. I can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## Gandalf White

Now, now Eliot. Let's not forget the PC counterpart, Pacific Storm (or something like that) . We all know that FPS's are better on PC!  Eliot, do you play any games on the PC?


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Eliot, do you play any games on the PC? *



Well, for one, I don't have a PC.

Two, I've got an awesome machine called an Apple iMac.


----------



## Gandalf White

Apples are my favorite fruit!  

You could have just answered the question. Do you play any games on your iMac? (Preferably Allied Assault)


----------



## Eliot

I play more games on my PS 2, then on my computer. But, when I'm in the mood, I'll play:

Age of Empires
Age of Empires II: Gold Edition

And, one of the greatest sets of games for the Apple platform:

Marathon
Marathon 2: Durandal
Marathon: Infinity


----------



## BlackCaptain

*Morrowind*

Has anyone played this great game Morrowind?

If you haven't, I would recomend it. It's out for the XBOX and the PC. 

If anyone's played it on the PC, do you know if you can create different races with the Construction Kit?


----------



## aDaHe

what genre???
btw have you guys played Unreal Tournament 2003?
i know it might be out for ages, but i like it and stuff...
btw i loved ureal tournament (the first one)


----------



## BlackCaptain

It's the biggest vastest RPG ever.


----------



## Gandalf White

Eliot: I have Age of Empires 2 and the Conquerors expansion. However, I find them and most other RTS quite dull for my taste.  

BlackCaptain: I heard of Morrowind, and decided against getting it. From certain reviews, etc. I heard it was vast, and a great game, but didn't think that I would like it. Too boring, and not a great combat system. Of course, that's just my personal opinion. I like other RPG's, although I don't have any.  My mom is completely opposed to anything distantly related to D&D. However, I did enjoy the Diablo II demo and the Divine Divinity Demo (wow did that rock). I'd have to say RPG is my favorite type of gaming. Ironic, isn't it?  

Adahe: I had the Unreal Tournament 2003 demo, and thought it just ok. Of course the full-version would be way better, but the demo had extreme lag conditions, so that I couldn't hit the broadside of a barn!


----------



## BlackCaptain

Morrowind's battle system is very bad, I'll give it that, but besides that it's the best RPG ive ever played, and probly the best game ive ever played! Suriouslly!


----------



## aDaHe

now diablo II is one hell of a great game...(excuse the pun<hehehe>)and gandalf one question, have you ever not played and opinionated a game on its demo???
personally i never opinionate on a demo as they usally never have the number of options that are avaible. instead i "borrow" from a friend and then decide.


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by aDaHe _
> *now diablo II is one hell of a great game...(excuse the pun<hehehe>)and gandalf one question, have you ever not played and opinionated a game on its demo???
> personally i never opinionate on a demo as they usally never have the number of options that are avaible. instead i "borrow" from a friend and then decide. *


 Yes I know, I am very sorry about that. I get blown away by the wonders of DSL after having a 56k for years. 

However, I do make it a priority to state that I am basing my opinion on a demo, and don't judge the game thereon, although I believe it usually gives a good idea of the game. 

As to borrowing from friends, none of them have any good games.  You're lucky. 

P.S. Let me once again ask if anyone here is on Gamespy. If so feel free to PM me and we could chat real time, or play over the internet. Thanks.


----------



## Lantarion

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain_
> Morrowind's battle system is very bad, I'll give it that, but besides that it's the best RPG ive ever played, and probly the best game ive ever played! Suriouslly!


I couldn't agree with you more.
I have had Morrowind for some four months now, and a few weeks ago I beat the main game plot with a Nord; and I am currently lpaying a new game with a Khajiit. 
The history, story, characters, geography, astrology, mythology, religions, plots and sub-plots within Morrowind are so intricately and perfectly executed that they truly transport you to another world.. It's almost insane how vast the entire world is (because remember, Vvardenfell is only an island (albeit a very, very big island) in the huge district of Morrowind, which is only another land in Tamriel, which is only one continent within Nirn!  The scale is so epic and realistic, with all the different races and histories, and ancient Dwemer and Daedric ruins and shrines to explore, that I could only say (although after deep calculation and comparing with other fabulous games) that there is no other game that is better than Morrowind. At least in my opinion.
I said this before in the 'What's your favourite computer game'- thread, but I'll say it again just to stress the point: I *would* dare to compare the world of Morrowind to Tolkien's creation of Arda. Think about that, and check the game out, if you haven't already.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Do you have it on PC? If you do you can make all different buildings and land and weapons and stuff... Once I get it up and runnign I'm gonna make:

-Helms Deep, complete with Glittering Caves
-Gollum's Cave, complete with Gollum who can play a Riddle Game with you
-Gondolin, complete with encircling mountains


----------



## Lantarion

OMG. I once tried to use the Editor, but it's far too technical for me.. 
Good luck with your endeavours, I suspect they'll take a very long time..


----------



## BlackCaptain

I sure hope not...

If they do then I'll just download some Mod's from websites. Go to www.morrowind.com and go to the Downloads section. Then click on the picture of the two skeletons on the left, and scroll down to a site called MorrowindFiles. It has SO many downloads for your game... Armor, Weapons, Guilds, Buildings, Characters... It's just so immense.


----------



## Feanorian

> btw have you guys played Unreal Tournament 2003?



I just got it today and am having some problems playing it, I am downloading some Driver so that I can play it, does anyone know about Windows Service Pack and if it will work? I am really excited about playing it...tomorrow   , I also liked Warcraft 3.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Does anyone know how well Morrowind will run on a 32MB ATI Radeon 7500 video card? 

...


On a laptop


----------



## Lantarion

I'll get back to you in a PM on that, I'm at school now and I can't remember what my video card is..


----------



## Khamul

Just got MOHAA, so if anyone is interested in playing.


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Khamul _
> *Just got MOHAA, so if anyone is interested in playing.  *


 Finally! Someone else here who has it. I'd be interested in playing, but how would we get on? Do you have Gamespy or something?


----------



## Khamul

Yea, I have Gamespy. Only played the game for 5 minutes, so I might suck.  Azog could play too.

Gamespy- Khamul


----------



## Ancalagon

Oh go on then, give me a shout when your ready


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Khamul _
> *Yea, I have Gamespy. Only played the game for 5 minutes, so I might suck.  Azog could play too.
> 
> Gamespy- Khamul *



Using playerspy I only came up with about 50 other Khamul's. I really need help to narrow that down!  

My Gamespy thingy is *tR|-NiceGuy-|[*MaRiNeS*]* I believe I have some room left on my buddy list.

P.S. Khamul, do you have the version 1.11 patch?


----------



## Khamul

Yea, I have the patch. I think I left my email visible. [email protected]

Added you to mine...


----------



## Gandalf White

Ah, ok, I'll go check now.


Got it. BTW, are you registered?


----------



## Khamul

Nope, just using the free service.


----------



## Ancalagon

Khamul, would you find thisMap Creation Tool useful for your RPGs?


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Khamul _
> *Nope, just using the free service. *


 Yep, same with me. I think registering is a complete waste of money.  

Is Azog on Gamespy as well? If so I'll add him also.


----------



## Khamul

I guess getting quicker downloads can't hurt, but I really don't care that much. I use the in game features much of the time. Azog's is Azog.


----------



## Gandalf White

Agh, there's 20 Azog's!!! Help again!!!


----------



## Khamul

I will just get him to add you.


----------



## Elendil3119

Does anybody here have old enough computers that they play old, archaic games like Quake 2? *hides*


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Khamul _
> *I will just get him to add you. *


 Ah, thank you, that will be much easier. BTW, what time zone are you in?



> Does anybody here have old enough computers that they play old, archaic games like Quake 2?


 Wow, Quake 2!!! That's like the first demo I snuck from my friend's CD onto my comp. Couldn't figure out how to use mouse movement though. Somehow got stuck using 'A' and 'Z' to look up and down.  Very nearly impossible!


----------



## Khamul

I am in CST. (Texas)


----------



## MacAddict

Just a question before I go off thinking about getting it. Has anyone played the Matrix game "Enter the Matrix"? Is it any good?



~MacAddict


----------



## Gandalf White

I didn't realize it was out yet. I know they're showing it at E3.


----------



## Khamul

Yea, I really don't think that it is out yet. Anyone want to play Starcraft some time too? Khamul56 on all servers.


----------



## MacAddict

I Got Enter the Matrix today... and what I have to say about it is this: BUY THIS GAME NOW! Its undescribably awesome! I've been playing it all day! Simply, You HAVE to get this game. On a scale of 1-10: 99999999999999999 


~MacAddict


----------



## Ancalagon

I do like it, some parts of the game are excellent, though in truth it is really Max Payne with different characters. In saying that the cut scenes are good and the hacking interesting, though fairly straigtforward. I am sure there must be a lot more to the hacking than I have already discovered?!


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Khamul _
> *Yea, I really don't think that it is out yet. Anyone want to play Starcraft some time too? Khamul56 on all servers. *



YEAH I'LL PLAY YOU ONCE I GET MY INTERNET AT HOME BACK UP AND RUNNING. HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## Khamul

Been doing great. Played mainly people I know from school, but I am getting better. Winning most of the games, having the top score, but I would not call myself an expert or anything.


----------



## BranMuffin

I WAS REFERRING TO HOW YOUR LIFE HAS BEEN, BUT GAMEPLAY WORKS FOR NOW. I HAVEN'T PLAYED MUCH ONLINE FOR A WHILE BUT I STILL NEED A WORTHY OPPONENT COMPS. SUCK AND SO DOES MY BROTHER(LAN GAMES).


----------



## Gandalf White

Hey Ancalagon, guess what! I got RTCW. Been playing the single player and absolutely love it. Haven't quite gotten to multi-player, but I'm sure it will be a blast. 

Once I get some practice in MP I'll have to play you.


----------



## Khamul

Yea, the SP for that game is great. I really never really got into the Multiplayer because of Punkbuster. My brother and I played at the same time, and it banned our cd keys for a month. It thinks we didn't buy the game or something. :S


----------



## Azog

I am here, and just so you know, Gandalf White... My Gamespy is Azog, and if you look for the name, mine is Jon Olson.


----------



## Ancalagon

Mine is AncalagonleBlack, I will happily play RTCW anytime.


----------



## Azog

You played Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory yet?

FilePlanet.com has it (should be on the main page).

Best thing of all... it's free.


----------



## Khamul

Yea, can't really say that it is my favorite game, but RTCW and ET are not bad games. The Single Player for RTCW to Castle Wolfenstein is great, but I guess it was a little less like war, and a little more like UT or Q3 for me. (Not to say in anyway that I don't like it. )


----------



## Gandalf White

Yes, I have ET, but it lags like heck for some reason. I haven't played that much though, so I've probably just managed to play on bad servers. 

Based on rave reviews on this forum I've got Morrowind. This is my first real RPG and I must admit, I'm feeling very lost. The possibilities look very good, but when you can't find a merchant that sells health potions...(which they probably do, I just don't see) things can go badly. Now I'm stuck with some Moon Sugar so no one will trade with me except the Mages, and I can't find their house! (You get the point, I'm lost......)

Any tips on playing, gaining experience, etc. would be incredibly welcomed.


----------



## Azog

That's odd. Enemy Territory runs really well for me. (I have a Radeon 7500 though). It is based on the Quake 3 engine, so lag definitely shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Azog _
> *That's odd. Enemy Territory runs really well for me. (I have a Radeon 7500 though). It is based on the Quake 3 engine, so lag definitely shouldn't be a problem. *


 Yeah, probably just bad servers. 

I didn't realize that the Quake III engine had anything to do with cutting down on lag. I know MOH can get really laggy, especially Spearhead (which I've managed to lose, darn it....   )


As to Morrowind, I'm beginning to get the hang, and realizing how large it truly is......just awesome.....not without problems, esp. in gameplay, but otherwise epic...


----------



## Azog

Quake 3 has a fast engine, and it is really good on keeping away from lagging, unless you've got a really awful server. The only lag that I ever get is a tiny gunfire lag. Nothing wrong with the movement.

I think the gunfire lag is gonna be there with every shooting game though. (Tribes 2 is one of the worst for me)


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *As to Morrowind, I'm beginning to get the hang, and realizing how large it truly is......just awesome.....not without problems, esp. in gameplay, but otherwise epic...  *



Are you talking about x-box or comp.?


----------



## BlackCaptain

I think it's all the same... PC only differs because it has the TES CS. 

Hey does anyone know if Unreal II will run with a DDR ATI MOBILITYTM RADEONTM 7500 AGP 32 MB Video Graphics card?


----------



## Ancalagon

Regular consoles are nowhere near PC's either in performance of graphics and speed, however it will depend very much on the system you have. The simple fact you can continually upgrade various aspects of your PC means it is lightyears ahead of any current console, especially in terms of memory upgrading, CPU choice and primarily your choice of graphics card. The difference between an MX440 card and a TI4200 64MB DDR is enormous, consider then jumping even further to the new range of GEForceFX 5900 Cards and the perfect Radeon 9800 256MB! Take a look at the specs for the 3 main consoles here and compare them to your own PC. Comparing them to mine, they are basic and slow, the only saving grace is the games themselves, designed to work on slower systems but heavily supported for a mass market. All in all it is a good recipe for success, but always at the cost of graphics and speed.

Yes, Quake 2 will run with your card.


----------



## Anamatar IV

I need someone's help who plays Age of Empires the Conquerors online. What is an out of sync error? How do you fix it? I wanna know if there is any other way to fix this thing before I go out and buy a new video card...


----------



## BranMuffin

Sorry I've never played it. I think MacAddict has though.


----------



## MacAddict

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *I need someone's help who plays Age of Empires the Conquerors online. What is an out of sync error? How do you fix it? I wanna know if there is any other way to fix this thing before I go out and buy a new video card... *



I've played it but never online. But I speculate that an "Out of sync" error means the server isn't repsonding fast enough, if you have High-Speed (DSL or Cable) then it shouldn't be happening. But if its an error with the VideoCard, I don't know anything that would help accept that I don't think its the VideoCard thats causing it, I only have 8MBs on mine and I've never gotten any errors like that.

~MacAddict


----------



## Anamatar IV

I fixed it. Playing Age of Empires online has now turned into a kooky superstitious thing. I'm this close to eating a lucky hot dog before starting the game.


----------



## BranMuffin

How did you fix it? Just in case someone else has the same problem. Hot Dogs are gross-mechanically seperated meat-ugh.


----------



## Anamatar IV

> _Originally posted by BranMuffin _
> *How did you fix it? Just in case someone else has the same problem. Hot Dogs are gross-mechanically seperated meat-ugh. *



Well instead of going to MSN Zone by typing in zone.com, I go to it through Age of Empires (open Age of Empires, click the MSN Zone button, click go to the Zone button). I don't know why it helps, but it does.


----------



## Gandalf White

I found the Zone very confusing, but that could just be me...  

I've _finally_ got Battle Realms, just starting to get to work on it. 

I've also worked my way to a Level 22 Khajiit Thief in Morrowind. To all who said this was the best game ever, I can only say this.

You were absolutely right!


----------



## BranMuffin

I just borrowed Warcraft III. Blizzard has combined Warcraft II with Diablo to make III. The graphics and all were good, but I don't like having a hero who can devastate cities by himself.


----------



## Gandalf White

Argh, I'm jealous!  The only person I know with Warcraft III lives in Maine (and me in PA). I have to make it my object to purchase it, once my funds recover themselves.  

In the demo, though, I thought the hero's had a "nice" feel, I certainly didn't see them as too powerful. But then again, I never played Warcraft II, so I wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## BranMuffin

Starcraft is the best out of them all, IMO.

Hey, I'm leaving tomorrow morning for PA. Family vacation.


----------



## Gandalf White

I have yet to play Starcraft......

Have fun. I live in PA, but would much rather live down in Florida....or New Mexico.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic...

BEST

GAME

EVER

if your into RPG's that is... the turn-based combat grows on you though. I think it's one of the best games of all time... amazing. Does anyone else like this game?


----------



## Gandalf White

It's taken over Morrowind as best RPG, eh?  

I haven't played it, but it's been given awesome reviews. I'm not into Star Wars, though, so I don't think I'd want to give it the time. (I've grown tired of Morrowind.)  

Lord of the Rings: Return of the King Finally, a _decent_ LotR game for PC.

Halo! Halo! Halo! Halo! Halo! Halo! Halo! For PC!!! Need I say more? I just can't wait. They've really spruced this up: a 1600x1200 resolution setting, awesome multiplayer, with usable vehicles....Ahhhh

More Lord of the Rings!!! Coming along seemingly well, I guess. Hope I like it...


----------



## flame

does anyone like the silent hill games?


----------



## BranMuffin

Silent hill, I've only played on a console(didn't know they had it for PC). But it is really fun to play late at night with surround sound on somewhat loud and the room be PITCH BLACK. That'll set the mood real good...

GW, you need to try out Starcraft. If you like real time strategy games then this ones a keeper. But I like it best when playing other people on LAN.

BC I'll have to try it out. Sounds good.


----------



## Gandalf White

I must admit I'm very particular about my RTS games. The only ones I've liked so far are Warcraft III and Battle Realms. 

I do have Starcraft, but haven't taken the time to get into it, as well as problems with B.net and my CD key.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Well about KotR:

It's turn-based battling, and I HATE turnbased combat systems... but that was before I played this game. It really grows on you. The amount of things to do in this game is so huge... not like Morrowind though. This game is more linear, but the Dark side/ Light side spectrum of the game really adds alot more depth; more than Morrowind could have. There's also some great story-twists, and one massive one at the end that I NEVER would have seen coming. Very cinimatic. This is a game that people who know nothing about Star Wars, or dont even like Star Wars could love.


----------



## Ancalagon

*War of the Ring - Preview*

Anybody interested? This is the most concise review of WotR that I have come across. 

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/lordoftheringswarotr/preview_6074991.html

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/lordoftheringswarotr/index.html

Regards

Anc.


----------



## Gandalf White

Yeah, I was looking at that yesterday. IMHO I think/hope the game will be fun to play, but not exactly what I was hoping for. Very "unreal" to build Rohan's horseman and Gondor's swordmen from the same building, not to mention 'summoning' a Balrog.


----------



## flame

any seen or heard of a game called fire worrior, its a FPS (First Person Shooter) wich is coming out for PC and PS2. but it looks amazing.


----------



## Gandalf White

Eh, what's this? I appear to have missed another game!  Or maybe I mentioned it, I can't see my other posts...

Anyways, this allows you to control 4 different armies, unlike WotR. Gondor, Rohan, Isengard, Mordor. 

One big problem, the Ents fight _for Isengard_. Who the heck designed that into it???   Maybe I should send them an e-mail... 

Whoops, the link!


----------

